# Grace's competition journal!



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Hello Hello!

The cuts over...the bulk has started. It is killing me slowly! My coach has me on 2540 cals a day. High protein, High fat, moderate carbs. I am sitting at 60kg as of now and I will be bulking till January when comp prep starts! We are aiming for UKBFF April 2016 - Body fitness. There is a long way to go and a lot of work to do so what better way to track then with a journal!

So here I am...(third image is a 4 week comparison!)

60kg 5ft0.5, 19-20% body fat!

View attachment IMG_0240.JPG


View attachment IMG_0264.JPG


View attachment IMG_0500.JPG


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

In  :thumbup1:

Ps - your looking great


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

In :wub:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Well you already knew it but I'm........IN :bounce:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Verno said:


> Well you already knew it but I'm........IN :bounce:


I was waiting for you :lol: Perv


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Oi Grace!! Did you nick my stilettos?? :nono:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Great, will be good to follow your journey to the stage!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

A1243R said:


> I was waiting for you :lol: Perv


Wasn't me in with the first post :whistling:


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Verno said:


> Oi Grace!! Did you nick my stilettos?? :nono:


You have good taste verno...


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Good luck grace


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> You have good taste verno...


Course I do! You wanna see my getup for tonight!


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

IN IN IN, Jesus u look amazing 

Perv alert from the UK-M crew LOL


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Duw duw...

:thumb


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Thank you you lovely lot!!!!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Looking good...


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

DURACELL2405 said:


> :thumb Good Luck Grace looking nice aswell show them how it's done on the stage . Will be following ur journey xx
> 
> who is coaching you if u don't mind me asking


thank you love! Sarah Bridges is my coach


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

I think your personally doing these pics for attention, Wonder if the UK-M lady crew would like to see my butt. PROB NOT lol.

@Verno would like to see it AGAIN though


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

arcticfox said:


> I think your personally doing these pics for attention, Wonder if the UK-M lady crew would like to see my butt. PROB NOT lol.
> 
> @Verno would like to see it AGAIN though


I have one word for you mate. VEET!!

Nom sayin?


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

arcticfox said:


> I think your personally doing these pics for attention, Wonder if the UK-M lady crew would like to see my butt. PROB NOT lol.
> 
> @Verno would like to see it AGAIN though


Thanks for that? I will happily take them off? Bare in mind on stage I will be covered by 4 triangles of fabric...So actually aesthetically I have to have everything well conditioned including my butt...What I am doing for me is serious not in the least part attention seeking.

Any criticism on my physique is welcomed...that's what this thread is for :thumb: x


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Grace45 said:


> Thanks for that? I will happily take them off? Bare in mind on stage I will be covered by 4 triangles of fabric...So actually aesthetically I have to have everything well conditioned including my butt...What I am doing for me is serious not in the least part attention seeking.
> 
> Any criticism on my physique is welcomed...that's what this thread is for :thumb: x


Im only kidding hunny, You know i love you, Obv after my love for Verno


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

arcticfox said:


> Im only kidding hunny, You know i love you, Obv after my love for Verno


honestly I am touchy as f**k...sorry!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> honestly I am touchy as f**k...sorry!


You wouldn't notice :whistling:

Wispa??


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Good luck! Are you going to clean(ish) bulk or just fire anything down you?

Criticism - I dont like the purple shorts in the 5th pic and you need to tidy your room before taking pictures :whistling:


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

p.cullen said:


> Good luck! Are you going to clean(ish) bulk or just fire anything down you?
> 
> Criticism - I dont like the purple shorts in the 5th pic and you need to tidy your room before taking pictures :whistling:


Bulk is as clean as possible!

I will keep that in mind with the shorts...and i am sick of cleaning up after the other half!


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Grace45 said:


> Bulk is as clean as possible!
> 
> I will keep that in mind with the shorts...and i am sick of cleaning up after the other half!


Well you just need to put your foot down and tell him to clean up...or is he the boss in the relationship


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

In


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Grace45 said:


> Hello Hello!
> 
> The cuts over...the bulk has started. It is killing me slowly! My coach has me on 2540 cals a day. High protein, High fat, moderate carbs. I am sitting at 60kg as of now and I will be bulking till January when comp prep starts! We are aiming for UKBFF April 2016 - Body fitness. There is a long way to go and a lot of work to do so what better way to track then with a journal!
> 
> ...












Oh.. In


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Grace45 said:


> honestly I am touchy as f**k...sorry!


NEVER SAY SORRY for how your feeling


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Best of luck!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Good luck m'lady, looking good 

P.S. Clean bulk, dirty room, good to see you living a balanced lifestyle


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

DURACELL2405 said:


> oh cool im sure Sarah will push ur limits and get you there she has done a good job so far xx


Thank you! I've only just started with her! Everything up to 2 weeks ago was my own doing! xx


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

will you be posting your workouts as well as your Kcal changes?


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

BestBefore1989 said:


> will you be posting your workouts as well as your Kcal changes?


Quite possibly. Depends on my time available (I have two little ones!) At the moment I am focused on lots of compounds as well as some isolation & heavy weights, low reps. I do however have a ruptured ankle ligament so leg press & squats are out of the question for at least 4-5 weeks!


----------



## Ken61 (Jun 4, 2015)

looking good, good luck.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Good luck, decent progress so far, keep it up! The UKMP crew will keep you going!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Very best of luck to you. I've heard Sarah bridges is a fab lady. I've seen her at a few shows from afar. By the way, you have two little ones and you look like that? Hummmmmm.....I suddenly feel the need to get down the gym and apply myself a bit more.. :lol:

happy training missis...


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Flubs said:


> Very best of luck to you. I've heard Sarah bridges is a fab lady. I've seen her at a few shows from afar. By the way, you have two little ones and you look like that? Hummmmmm.....I suddenly feel the need to get down the gym and apply myself a bit more.. :lol:
> 
> happy training missis...


thank you! She certainly seems to know her stuff and at the very least knows exactly what's being looked for by the judges!!

And yep 3 & 5 year old, they keep me on my toes!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Flubs said:


> Very best of luck to you. I've heard Sarah bridges is a fab lady. I've seen her at a few shows from afar. By the way, you have two little ones and you look like that? Hummmmmm.....I suddenly feel the need to get down the gym and apply myself a bit more..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Grace45 said:


> thank you! She certainly seems to know her stuff and at the very least knows exactly what's being looked for by the judges!!
> 
> And yep 3 & 5 year old, they keep me on my toes!


Grace has me to contend with most of the time too :bounce:


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Good morning!!

I weighed in today...and I haven't gained this week! Quite the surprise, I felt I had leaned out a little in the past few days but still expected a gain none the less! My diets been on point, and I am starting to get hungry on the high calories!

Its leg day today. Seeing as I cannot squat I'm going to focus on isolating my glutes & quads with the only comprise being that I can do kneeling squats. Knowing me I will just strap my ruptured ankle and squat regardless. I'm not one for being told I can't do something!

I forgot to mention before I got to play with an awesome little machine this week at a new gym I visited. The gym itself was pretty poor but this machine seemed fun. It could tell you muscle mass, body fat, water weight, metabolic age, visceral fat etc It's probably not at all accurate but hey ho it was a mental boost!

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> Good morning!!
> 
> I weighed in today...and I haven't gained this week! Quite the surprise, I felt I had leaned out a little in the past few days but still expected a gain none the less! My diets been on point, and I am starting to get hungry on the high calories!
> 
> ...


I've Gotta get me some of those trousers/pants, whatever the feck you call em!

nice traps :thumbup1:


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Verno said:


> I've Gotta get me some of those trousers/pants, whatever the feck you call em!
> 
> nice traps :thumbup1:


get your bum down to matalan verno!! You would totally suit this shade of blue!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> get your bum down to matalan verno!! You would totally suit this shade of blue!


hmmmm would it go with my eyes though?


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Verno said:


> hmmmm would it go with my eyes though?


anything would go with those baby's!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> anything would go with those baby's!


Awww shucks


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

DURACELL2405 said:


> Your favourite colour blue by any chance ...Xo


It's is actually!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Small leg day done! I did squat, went super light, stuck to the smith and not for long and by the end my ankle was tired and it was time to give in. However I did achieve:

smith squats 50kg 10 X 4

smith sumos 30kg 12x3

smith hacks 10kg to failure

Cable squats 110kg 10x3

donkey kickbacks superset with side leg raises 20kg 20x3

glute bench thrusts to failure.

By this point my ankle was feeling rough so I busted out some calves at 295kg 25x 2 and some leg extensions superset with walking lunges 77kg 10x3 with 20 lunges!

Then called it a day! Enjoy your evening!!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> Small leg day done! I did squat, stuck to the smith and not for long and by the end my ankle was tired and it was time to give in. However I did achieve:
> 
> smith squats 50kg 10 X 4
> 
> ...


Mad session! With a knackered ankle too :nono:

well done Mrs!!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> *Small leg day done*! I did squat, stuck to the smith and not for long and by the end my ankle was tired and it was time to give in. However I did achieve:
> 
> smith squats 50kg 10 X 4
> 
> ...


Hun, Id say your legs are short not small.

:lol:

But seriously, 2 sets of 25 rep calve raises with 295Kg? Holy cow !


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Verno said:


> Mad session! With a knackered ankle too :nono:
> 
> well done Mrs!!


I figured I would be in from a slight telling off!



BestBefore1989 said:


> Hun, Id say your legs are short not small.
> 
> :lol:
> 
> But seriously, 2 sets of 25 rep calve raises with 295Kg? Holy cow !


yep 27.5 inches of shortness!! I have naturally big calves and due to my ankle I cant train them properly apart from machine work which is pretty crap!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> I figured I would be in from a slight telling off!
> 
> yep 27.5 inches of shortness!! I have naturally big calves and due to my ankle I cant train them properly apart from machine work which is pretty crap!


Well you've already had that so I'll not go on about it.......much!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

DURACELL2405 said:


> :thumb: What do u mean by cable squat ?? Looks like you had a good session though .. Just wait until tomorrow u will have bad DOMS I suffer from them badly for atleast 3 days .. Good work beaut ;p No Pain No Gain Xxx


steel bar attachment, lowest setting, underhand grip...tuck your elbows in, active your glutes & squat.

I very seldom get DOMs anymore, unless I've changed it up, don't be fooled they aren't ALWAYS a sign of a good session


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

DURACELL2405 said:


> cheers for explaining the cable squat I haven't never tried that one yet but will give it ago at some point. Buzzing for the gym tomorrow I am can't wait ! True I can remeber when I first got back into the gym after my wrist accident at work in July my legs were bruised from hitting them abit hard! Your abit like me u know when u train legs do u train without socks on ? I find I can grip better and let's my feet breath ha Xx
> 
> well done on ur workout today though just go careful on ur ankle ! But u know ur body better than anyone else


when I am truly squatting in the rack I do squat in just socks yes...


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Pretty close to perfection of the female form, you look amazing!!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Archaic said:


> Pretty close to perfection of the female form, you look amazing!!


that is a huge compliment. Thank you!! One day...there's a lot to do yet!! X


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

DURACELL2405 said:


> I go barefooted inside my trainers normally . Haven't Tryed lifting with just socks on yet.. What body part you training tomorrow ?? Xx


when I deadlift I do it in my pants. How about you sweetie?x


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

DURACELL2405 said:


> your name Grace ? Or is that ur weekend name ? Think grace is more than capable of answering her own journal !


At the weekend my name is whatever you want it to be baby  i say are your ears really as big as they are in your avi? :wub:


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

DURACELL2405 said:


> your name Grace ? Or is that ur weekend name ? Think grace is more than capable of answering her own journal !


I'm not sure I need defending in any way here...

I think the question was directed at you, not me at all. And quite possibly in jest!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> I'm not sure I need defending in any way here...
> 
> I think the question was directed at you, not me at all. And quite possibly in jest!


Now now don't spoil it. You know i like em feisty!!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

DURACELL2405 said:


> your name Grace ? Or is that ur weekend name ? Think grace is more than capable of answering her own journal !


 :scared:


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

You did ok HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Good Morning!

Its been a really s**t couple of days! You know when life's just mixed with highs & lows all at once! Yesterday I received my level 2 in Health and fitness Good times but that was over ruled with my 1yr old cat being put down due to leukemia on Tuesday night. So that's overridden any good feeling following finishing my course! I feel kind of stupid, it is just a cat but he was a huge part of my family & the kids adored him. Plus his demise wasn't nice in the slightest and he really suffered.

Training has been going good however! Back, Quads & Glutes, Arms, Delts all done for this week. I've got chest today...which is my least favorite day! Needs must! I spoke with my coach last night and despite me hitting my macros perfect I haven't gained for 2 weeks. I also haven't lost either just maintained so she's asked me to have an extra cheat meal on a sunday in hope that my metabolism kicks in!

I have had to move up a dress size from 8 to 10. I haven't been this size for over 3 years!!! I also found a picture of me a year ago and compared it to now...

Have a good day! xx

View attachment IMG_0619.JPG


View attachment IMG_0437.JPG


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

keep up the great work Grace - you look incredible.

Wife gave birth 3months ago. prior to that she competed twice at NABBA but is finding it hard to get back into a routine. So hats off getting into the shape you are in with two little ones. Good luck on your adventures


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm on too much test to be in this thread......


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Its been a really s**t couple of days! You know when life's just mixed with highs & lows all at once! Yesterday I received my level 2 in Health and fitness Good times but that was over ruled with my 1yr old cat being put down due to leukemia on Tuesday night. So that's overridden any good feeling following finishing my course! I feel kind of stupid, it is just a cat but he was a huge part of my family & the kids adored him. Plus his demise wasn't nice in the slightest and he really suffered.
> 
> ...


Doesn't matter what the animal is they are still part of the family, and it rips you to pieces.


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

herc said:


> keep up the great work Grace - you look incredible.
> 
> Wife gave birth 3months ago. prior to that she competed twice at NABBA but is finding it hard to get back into a routine. So hats off getting into the shape you are in with two little ones. Good luck on your adventures


Thank you! It took me a good year following the birth of my second to get my head back into the game! I am sure she will get there, 3 months post partum is still very early! Enjoy Daddy life!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Aww, so sorry to hear about your cat, it's so heart-breaking. I lost both of mine this year, had them for 16/17 years and I was absolutely devastated. Just think of the happy memories.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

sorry to hear you lost your cat.

Im sure you did all you could for him and your little ones will move on quickly, were very resilient when were that young


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Feel for you, I dread the day when I return home to find my cat lying in the longest sleep


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Keeks said:


> Aww, so sorry to hear about your cat, it's so heart-breaking. I lost both of mine this year, had them for 16/17 years and I was absolutely devastated. Just think of the happy memories.


thank you keeks! It was so sudden, he was only a baby really!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Grace45 said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Its been a really s**t couple of days! You know when life's just mixed with highs & lows all at once! Yesterday I received my level 2 in Health and fitness Good times but that was over ruled with my 1yr old cat being put down due to leukemia on Tuesday night. So that's overridden any good feeling following finishing my course! I feel kind of stupid, it is just a cat but he was a huge part of my family & the kids adored him. Plus his demise wasn't nice in the slightest and he really suffered.
> 
> ...


White pants, high heels, amazing glutes, quads and calves....... is it hot in here or is it just me :drool:


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

mrwright said:


> I'm on too much test to be in this thread......


I feel your pain HAHAHAHA


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

PaulB said:


> White pants, high heels, amazing glutes, quads and calves....... is it hot in here or is it just me :drool:


That will be either the T3s or the Clen nothing to do with the racy pics


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Good Morning!

Weighed in this week to see a gain...a small gain but a gain none the less! Now 60.6kg. Calories are still at 2540 with 2 cheats a week. I took some measurements this week and compared them from 4 weeks ago...

Waist 26 inches - was 25

Quads 21.5 - was 19

Butt 36.5 - was 35

Arms 12 - was 11.5.

I'm still not squatting apart from the smith so I am focusing on going lighter but really contracting and working as many reps as I can. Its inconvenient but I do seem to be responding to it! My dead lift hit 90kg this week which I haven't been able to do since I started my cut nearly 3 months ago - that made me happy! I am however struck down with what seems to be an ear infection and an almighty cold! I took yesterday off, planning to go back tonight and just do a light shoulder session.

I also went out Friday night to a surprise 40th...had a few drinks for the first time in over a year and was actually spotted in public not wearing gym attire! Go me...

And I am sick to death of eating nuts...There is my update!

View attachment IMG_0737.JPG


View attachment IMG_0676.JPG


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

As always and u don't need tell, You look great


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

I don't believe I need to say anything here :wub:


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Lol...


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dam, only 4.5 inch difference between your quad and your waist

wow that's impressive

even got my tape measure out and........................... I wish I hadn't LOL


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

sponge2015 said:


> Lol...


Glad to have made you laugh... 



BestBefore1989 said:


> Dam, only 4.5 inch difference between your quad and your waist
> 
> wow that's impressive
> 
> even got my tape measure out and........................... I wish I hadn't LOL


The pain of having naturally chunky legs!!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> Glad to have made you laugh...
> 
> The pain of having naturally chunky legs!!


Id be happy with problems like that.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Grace45 said:


> Glad to have made you laugh... The pain of having naturally chunky legs!!


Serious question because I try my best not to get in arguments on the Internet but does your fella not mind you posting pictures not even training related for these random desperate dudes to drool over,

Literally is a genuine question as I know I wouldn't be impressed with my Mrs posting pictures of herself all done up on a random forum which is 99% men


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

sponge2015 said:


> Serious question because I try my best not to get in arguments but does your fella not mind you posting pictures not even teaming related for these random desperate dudes to drool over,
> 
> Literally is a genuine question as I know I wouldn't being impressed with my Mrs posting pictures of herself all done up on a random forum which is 99% men


perhaps her fella isn't as controlling or insecure as you?

Does your Mrs mind you having a topless avi?

context squire


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

sponge2015 said:


> Serious question because I try my best not to get in arguments but does your fella not mind you posting pictures not even teaming related for these random desperate dudes to drool over,
> 
> Literally is a genuine question as I know I wouldn't being impressed with my Mrs posting pictures of herself all done up on a random forum which is 99% men


Take into account what I USED to do.. I think me being on here seems quite little to him. When you take into account that I am dedicated to what I do, I like to share my journey and I also look for criticism then hes pretty okay. I'm not a 'gym bunny' who flounces to be looked at, I am someone who will be competing in the sport. I don't post for drools...I post in hope that some one will say you need to bring this out more or try this etc (which I only seem to get from a few and I value very much, there are some good eggs on here!)

In short, my marriage is happy & secure, my fella is well taken care of and he has absolutely no reason to panic over me sharing.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Grace45 said:


> As an ex model I think me being on here seems quite little to him. When you take into account that I am dedicated to what I do, I like to share my journey and I also look for criticism then hes pretty okay. I'm not a 'gym bunny' who flounces to be looked at, I am someone who will be competing in the sport. I don't post for drools...I post in hope that some one will say you need to bring this out more or try this etc (which I only seem to get from a few and I value very much, there are some good eggs on here!)
> 
> In short, my marriage is happy & secure, my fella is well taken care of and he has absolutely no reason to panic over me sharing.


I get that completely, was more aimed at the selfie with all the make up and lipstick, doubt the guys on here can tell you how to improve on your foundation of eyeliner.

Which is why I said pictures not training related.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

sponge2015 said:


> I get that completely, was more aimed at the selfie with all the make up and lipstick, doubt the guys on here can tell you how to improve on your foundation of eyeliner.
> 
> Which is why I said pictures not training related.


You don't know much about competing females do you?


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Verno said:


> perhaps her fella isn't as controlling or insecure as you?
> 
> Does your Mrs mind you having a topless avi?
> 
> context squire


Nothing about being controlling, would never tell her she can't, just doubt my Mrs would feel the need to get a little confidence boost from some strangers on the Internet.

Tbh she wouldn't be happy with my Avi, but it's not exactly the same as the forum is nearly completely men


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

sponge2015 said:


> I get that completely, was more aimed at the selfie with all the make up and lipstick, doubt the guys on here can tell you how to improve on your foundation of eyeliner.
> 
> Which is why I said pictures not training related.


I didn't realize I could only post training pictures...I did state I went out for the first time in a year so it was related to my post. I don't show my face round here often...However if posting a picture of your face is against the rules, I note it for next time! Ps...that not much more make up then I wear everyday, I don't think he is really that insecure.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Grace45 said:


> Take into account what I USED to do.. I think me being on here seems quite little to him. When you take into account that I am dedicated to what I do, I like to share my journey and I also look for criticism then hes pretty okay. I'm not a 'gym bunny' who flounces to be looked at, I am someone who will be competing in the sport. I don't post for drools...I post in hope that some one will say you need to bring this out more or try this etc (which I only seem to get from a few and I value very much, there are some good eggs on here!)
> 
> In short, my marriage is happy & secure, my fella is well taken care of and he has absolutely no reason to panic over me sharing.


what was your previous job??

@Grace45


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Grace45 said:


> I didn't realize I could only post training pictures...I did state I went out for the first time in a year so it was related to my post. I don't show my face round here often...However if posting a picture of your face is against the rules, I note it for next time! Ps...that not much more make up then I wear everyday, I don't think he is really that insecure.


Settle down no one said its agains the rules, you answered my questions, your fella doesn't care. Which is fine, was just curious.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

sponge2015 said:


> Tbh she wouldn't be happy with my Avi


Then you have no opinion here.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Verno said:


> Then you have no opinion here.


lol knew I should of never posted, mate I asked her a question, she answered. Don't know how you people get so involved in a Internet forum ffs lol.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

sponge2015 said:


> lol knew I should of never posted, mate I asked her a question, she answered. Don't know how you people get so involved in a Internet forum ffs lol.


look pal you stated you wouldn't find your Mrs doing the same as the op as acceptable. Yet you have a topless avi you've a dmitted she wouldn't be happy with.

You can't be that hypocritical and not expect a flaming!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

sponge2015 said:


> Nothing about being controlling, would never tell her she can't, just doubt my Mrs would feel the need to get a little confidence boost from some strangers on the Internet.
> 
> Tbh she wouldn't be happy with my Avi, but it's not exactly the same as the forum is nearly completely men


Wow! Low blow...

GUYS QUICK I NEED A CONFIDENCE BOOST...

FML


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> Wow! Low blow...
> 
> GUYS QUICK I NEED A CONFIDENCE BOOST...
> 
> FML


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Just seen this, good luck with your journey to the stage.

Legs are a great shape!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Adz said:


> Just seen this, good luck with your journey to the stage.
> 
> Legs are a great shape!


Thank you!!! Really appreciate genuine support! :thumb:


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Grace45 said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Weighed in this week to see a gain...a small gain but a gain none the less! Now 60.6kg. Calories are still at 2540 with 2 cheats a week. I took some measurements this week and compared them from 4 weeks ago...
> 
> ...


Your measurements are going in the right direction. great work. I would suggest jumping in the sauna if you feel the flu/cold like symptons coming on get it shifted and back into full swing of things.

What does your current leg workout look like and is there areason you can not squat. (sorry if it has been already posted)


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Grace45 said:


> Thank you! It took me a good year following the birth of my second to get my head back into the game! I am sure she will get there, 3 months post partum is still very early! Enjoy Daddy life!


Yes daddy life is great - My fighting career has stopped and gym is now on my lunch break - has changed everything but wouldnt change it for the world having my lil girl is more important. I keep telling her she is 3months post partum but i can only support her.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

sponge2015 said:


> lol knew I should of never posted, mate I asked her a question, she answered. Don't know how you people get so involved in a Internet forum ffs lol.


LOL

Mate,

People will either be seeing this thread as the journey to stage of a committed and genetically gifted young lady, or they see is as a thread in which a beautiful girl posts pics of herself;

either way both sets of people wished you'd keep your questions to yourself and hadnt posted.

what kind of response did you think you'd get?


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

herc said:


> Your measurements are going in the right direction. great work. I would suggest jumping in the sauna if you feel the flu/cold like symptons coming on get it shifted and back into full swing of things.
> 
> What does your current leg workout look like and is there areason you can not squat. (sorry if it has been already posted)


Ahh I hadn't thought of a sauna! Good call!...

I have a torn ankle ligament...So no squats, no leg press!

They look kinda like this...

smith squats 50kg 10 X 4

smith sumos 30kg 12x3

smith hacks 10kg to failure

Cable squats 110kg 10x3

donkey kickbacks superset with side leg raises 20kg 20x3

glute bench thrusts to failure.

By this point my ankle was feeling rough so I busted out some calves at 295kg 25x 2 and some leg extensions superset with walking lunges 77kg 10x3 with 20 lunges!

Week on week its getting better!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

herc said:


> Yes daddy life is great - My fighting career has stopped and gym is now on my lunch break - has changed everything but wouldnt change it for the world having my lil girl is more important. I keep telling her she is 3months post partum but i can only support her.


They change your life in amazing ways don't they!! Support is all she needs & a little love...she will do fine. It really takes time after a baby!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Looking really good for a bloke!!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Gary29 said:


> Looking really good for a bloke!!


I know right!!! The plastering business is really picking up too...


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Grace45 said:


> Ahh I hadn't thought of a sauna! Good call!...
> 
> I have a torn ankle ligament...So no squats, no leg press!
> 
> ...


ahh right. What about adding some direct hamstring work like SLDL/RDL - Your routine looks good has great quad/glute exercises in it. Just food for thought.

I split my legs up as i like to get full 100% focus on hamstrings and not just hitting a few sets/exercises after i am exhausted from quads.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sponge2015 said:


> I get that completely, was more aimed at the selfie with all the make up and lipstick, doubt the guys on here can tell you how to improve on your foundation of eyeliner.
> 
> Which is why I said pictures not training related.


I post all kinds of pics for the lads to drool over too lol

It's all love

Looking great @Grace45


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

herc said:


> ahh right. What about adding some direct hamstring work like SLDL/RDL - Your routine looks good has great quad/glute exercises in it. Just food for thought.
> 
> I split my legs up as i like to get full 100% focus on hamstrings and not just hitting a few sets/exercises after i am exhausted from quads.


I hit hamstrings on back day...So I've got Deads, Glute & ham raise, Lying ham curl & good mornings. I much prefer separating my leg days!


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Grace45 said:


> I hit hamstrings on back day...So I've got Deads, Glute & ham raise, Lying ham curl & good mornings. I much prefer separating my leg days!


ahh thats good to hear. Well as long as there is progress and healing involved keep it up ohh and get to the sauna. good luck


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Heavyassweights said:


> what was your previous job??
> 
> @Grace45


She was a labourer mate, but now does plastering full time.


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Gary29 said:


> She was a labourer mate, but now does plastering full time.


You got me...


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Grace45 said:


> Take into account what I USED to do.. I think me being on here seems quite little to him. When you take into account that I am dedicated to what I do, I like to share my journey and I also look for criticism then hes pretty okay. I'm not a 'gym bunny' who flounces to be looked at, I am someone who will be competing in the sport. I don't post for drools...I post in hope that some one will say you need to bring this out more or try this etc (which I only seem to get from a few and I value very much, there are some good eggs on here!)
> 
> In short, my marriage is happy & secure, my fella is well taken care of and he has absolutely no reason to panic over me sharing.


what did you USED to do?


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

mrwright said:


> what did you USED to do?


Maybe we've missed it or has she not said yet?


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

mrwright said:


> what did you USED to do?


I USED to model...nude...for 4 years...

He trusts me ALOT!


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Grace45 said:


> I USED to model...nude...for 4 years...
> 
> He trusts me ALOT!


You're brave.. you know what the next 15 pages of posts will be asking


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

superpube said:


> You're brave.. you know what the next 15 pages of posts will be asking


They can all just ask me :devil2:


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

superpube said:


> You're brave.. you know what the next 15 pages of posts will be asking


Any Further questions will be kindly ignored :thumb


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Grace45 said:


> I USED to model...nude...for 4 years...
> 
> He trusts me ALOT!


thought you looked ffamiliar

is it of l***j*****com?


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

mrwright said:


> thought you looked ffamiliar
> 
> is it of l***j*****com?


 Nope not me... Never shot that kind of thing!


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

Great journal. you get points for only doing a slight duckface too.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Grace45 said:


> I USED to model...nude...for 4 years...
> 
> He trusts me ALOT!


@Verno used to do that.....privately. ...for me


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> @Verno used to do that.....privately. ...for me


What do you mean used to?

So who's been getting the recent pics????? :blush:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> What do you mean used to?
> 
> So who's been getting the recent pics?????


Umm errr no one brb deleting hard drive


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Umm errr no one brb deleting hard drive


you bastard!!!

You told me you wouldn't do that again!!!


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> you bastard!!!
> 
> You told me you wouldn't do that again!!!


Soz


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Soz


Oh ok then :wub:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Grace, you put whatever you bloopin' well want to in here, it's your journal. You look great, and it's up to you....

please can can you stop that by the way? Looking great that is......most annoying... :whistling:

as as you can see from my avi, I'm a stunner alright, but don't be intimidated, that's not my best cardi . :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Flubs said:


> Grace, you put whatever you bloopin' well want to in here, it's your journal. You look great, and it's up to you....
> 
> please can can you stop that by the way? Looking great that is......most annoying... :whistling:
> 
> as as you can see from my avi, I'm a stunner alright, but don't be intimidated, that's not my best cardi . :lol:


If memory serves me correctly, you had a real pic of your face for your Avi for a short period of time, so you may be falling the newbies, but I know your a looker Flubs :wub:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> If memory serves me correctly, you had a real pic of your face for your Avi for a short period of time, so you may be falling the newbies, but I know your a looker Flubs :wub:


Flubs is a bit of a hottie :blush:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Heheeee....umm...cough....thanks chaps, most kind.........


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Flubs said:


> Heheeee....umm...cough....thanks chaps, most kind.........


Oh I am intrigued by your real face now!!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Flubs said:


> Heheeee....umm...cough....thanks chaps, most kind.........





Grace45 said:


> Oh I am intrigued by your real face now!!











????? :devil2:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Verno said:


> View attachment 115799
> 
> 
> ????? :devil2:


brilliant! And just wut wut you doing round my gaffe big Vern? Hahaha......you caught me on a better day....lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Flubs said:


> brilliant! And just wut wut you doing round my gaffe big Vern? Hahaha......you caught me on a better day....lol
> 
> View attachment 115800


I was......ahem......watering the flowers?


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

I still have an ear infection but after only training twice last week I felt today was time to get back into it! Naturally I chose legs as of course it's my favourite day!!! AND... I managed to squat free for the first time in over 2 months!!! No s****y smith today!!! I only went for 50kg (4x10) my ankle felt a little off and kinda tender but keeping the weight light j I was able to stabilise myself! This made me incredibly happy. I'm thinking if I just stick to light weights I should be safe from now on and just work my way back upto that 100kg I had a few months back!

I also weighed in today at 61.6kg...I took a comparison shot of me 7wks ago and now. I'm slightly concerned I'm gaining too quickly despite following my coaches plan. I'm now up 10.5lb in 7wks...any thoughts?? My thighs are now becoming a best friends...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'd be happy with 10lbs in 7 weeks myself. Looking good btw


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I'd be happy with 10lbs in 7 weeks myself. Looking good btw


I think on my last bulk i just kind of took it easy on myself being typically female panicking at getting fat! Doesn't bother me so much this time around I just don't want to create too much work for myself! And thank you


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Grace45 said:


> I think on my last bulk i just kind of took it easy on myself being typically female panicking at getting fat! Doesn't bother me so much this time around I just don't want to create too much work for myself! And thank you


I used to panic at getting fat too lol. Now I'm thinking fvck it bulk bulk bulk and cut the fat later on.


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I used to panic at getting fat too lol. Now I'm thinking fvck it bulk bulk bulk and cut the fat later on.


I need to adopt this type of attitude!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> I still have an ear infection but after only training twice last week I felt today was time to get back into it! Naturally I chose legs as of course it's my favourite day!!! AND... I managed to squat free for the first time in over 2 months!!! No s****y smith today!!! I only went for 50kg (4x10) my ankle felt a little off and kinda tender but keeping the weight light j I was able to stabilise myself! This made me incredibly happy. I'm thinking if I just stick to light weights I should be safe from now on and just work my way back upto that 100kg I had a few months back!
> 
> I also weighed in today at 61.6kg...I took a comparison shot of me 7wks ago and now. I'm slightly concerned I'm gaining too quickly despite following my coaches plan. I'm now up 10.5lb in 7wks...any thoughts?? My thighs are now becoming a best friends...
> 
> ...


But you need it, and you know why you need it!

Lovin the shoulders and Nice pants


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Grace45 said:


> I need to adopt this type of attitude!


It's took me a while haha


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Verno said:


> But you need it, and you know why you need it!
> 
> Lovin the shoulders and Nice pants


I know!!! I'm getting there...snails pace


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> I know!!! I'm getting there...snails pace


Rome wasn't built in a day and neither was your ass!

When your on stage next year you'll see it all come to fruition x


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> It's took me a while haha


I fu**ing hope you stick to it too :lol: I want to see you massive!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Verno said:


> Rome wasn't built in a day and neither was your ass!
> 
> When your on stage next year you'll see it all come to fruition x


no your right...my peach has taken months!!!

Thank you!!!! <3


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Ive always been scared of a bulk because iv got a fear of getting fat! Probably the reason its taking me sooooo long to gain any size at all! Maybe one day al say fvck it and just go for it!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

p.cullen said:


> Ive always been scared of a bulk because iv got a fear of getting fat! Probably the reason its taking me sooooo long to gain any size at all! Maybe one day al say fvck it and just go for it!


honestly just do it! It's nothing that you can't get off again!


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Grace45 said:


> honestly just do it! It's nothing that you can't get off again!


Id love to but i would have to wait untill the summer, my football manager would have a field day if i started piling on the weight and started to get slow!

Even then i would probably chit myself and get disheartened soon as i lost the definition lol


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Grace45 said:


> Any Further questions will be kindly ignored :thumb


can you please not post any pictures! (Sorry couldn't resist! feel free to ignore it tho  )

looking awesome!!


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

dumdum said:


> can you please not post any pictures! (Sorry couldn't resist! feel free to ignore it tho  )
> 
> looking awesome!!


Just ignore her we all want pictures dont listen to her!

Preferably more pictures less talking :whistling:


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

No massive update just figured I would check in. My diets been all over the place this week...its been a s**t week! Husband lost his job, I've had to work more...Just crap! I well under ate yesterday...and over ate by around 1500calories on Wednesday!!

On the other hand training has been good...I finally managed to Squat free, every session my lifts were up and felt seemingly easy. My Deadlift is slowly climbing back up again I managed 80kg for 8, 3 sets. Put a smile on my face. Chest today which normally I have a partner with but I'm on my own!

I'm checking in with coach tomorrow. My diet, supplementation & training will all be adjusted! I'm praying that the amount of weight I have gained so far is satisfactory for her!

No pictures to share, im feeling fat...unless you want to see my new hair color but then someones bound to kick off that its 'not related'

Have a good one!!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Grace45 said:


> No massive update just figured I would check in. My diets been all over the place this week...its been a s**t week! Husband lost his job, I've had to work more...Just crap! I well under ate yesterday...and over ate by around 1500calories on Wednesday!!
> 
> On the other hand training has been good...I finally managed to Squat free, every session my lifts were up and felt seemingly easy. My Deadlift is slowly climbing back up again I managed 80kg for 8, 3 sets. Put a smile on my face. Chest today which normally I have a partner with but I'm on my own!
> 
> ...


Come in for photos... left very disappointed.. Gracey let me down  Whats the new hair colour?

Hope your fella sorts a new job out as well!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Come in for photos... left very disappointed.. Gracey let me down  Whats the new hair colour?
> 
> Hope your fella sorts a new job out as well!


Ha Ha I'm sorry!! I haven't really got any new ones to share! Apart from one of my quad and me hair!!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> No massive update just figured I would check in. My diets been all over the place this week...its been a s**t week! Husband lost his job, I've had to work more...Just crap! I well under ate yesterday...and over ate by around 1500calories on Wednesday!!
> 
> On the other hand training has been good...I finally managed to Squat free, every session my lifts were up and felt seemingly easy. My Deadlift is slowly climbing back up again I managed 80kg for 8, 3 sets. Put a smile on my face. Chest today which normally I have a partner with but I'm on my own!
> 
> ...


I say..... If you need a hand with chest day.......... :devil2:

Then ffs don't ask me. I basically have a couple of nipples


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Grace45 said:


> ive just got an image of you stood holding a bag full of nipples.........
> 
> Nope not me... Never shot that kind of thing!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

A Bag full of nipples?????


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Grace45 said:


> A Bag full of nipples?????


f**k knows why that qquoted you or that comment

I quoted vernos comment above about him having a couple of nipples

Thwebsieis. ****edsie

f**k ssake websites on crack


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

mrwright said:


> f**k knows why that qquoted you or that comment
> 
> I quoted vernos comment above about him having a couple of nipples
> 
> ...


wow!!!


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

> I still have an ear infection but after only training twice last week I felt today was time to get back into it! Naturally I chose legs as of course it's my favourite day!!! AND... I managed to squat free for the first time in over 2 months!!! No s****y smith today!!! I only went for 50kg (4x10) my ankle felt a little off and kinda tender but keeping the weight light j I was able to stabilise myself! This made me incredibly happy. I'm thinking if I just stick to light weights I should be safe from now on and just work my way back upto that 100kg I had a few months back!
> 
> I also weighed in today at 61.6kg...I took a comparison shot of me 7wks ago and now. I'm slightly concerned I'm gaining too quickly despite following my coaches plan. I'm now up 10.5lb in 7wks...any thoughts?? My thighs are now becoming a best friends...
> 
> ...


is the picture on the right before and the one on the left after in the leg shot pictures?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

mrwright said:


> f**k knows why that qquoted you or that comment
> 
> I quoted vernos comment above about him having a couple of nipples
> 
> ...


No it's not full now. A mans Gotta eat ya know!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

never-say-never said:


> is the picture on the right before and the one on the left after in the leg shot pictures?


yeah! right was at the end of my cut in August, left now bulking!


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

> yeah! right was at the end of my cut in August, left now bulking!


I'm not entirely sure what it is.. could be the pink knickers that you are wearing in the right picture or could be the way you are standing but your bum in the left picture looks firmer..


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

never-say-never said:


> I'm not entirely sure what it is.. could be the pink knickers that you are wearing in the right picture of could be the wat you are standing but your bum in the left picture looks firmer..


Not sure? My leg days have gone to s**t since I tore my ankle ligament so it could be due to that, I've had to really adapt my training style. I seem to be coming out of the other end now so will hopefully be normal soon! Other then that I am 10lb heavier and that's not all muscle so there is definitely more fat there!


----------



## JNape25 (Jun 29, 2015)

Verno said:


> I say..... If you need a hand with chest day.......... :devil2:
> 
> Then ffs don't ask me. I basically have a couple of nipples


its your perky nipples that make you so endearing love.


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

> Not sure? My leg days have gone to s**t since I tore my ankle ligament so it could be due to that, I've had to really adapt my training style. I seem to be coming out of the other end now so will hopefully be normal soon! Other then that I am 10lb heavier and that's not all muscle so there is definitely more fat there!


oh ok.. good luck mate...


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> Other then that I am 10lb heavier and that's not all muscle so there is definitely more fat there!


Just don't!!!



JNape25 said:


> its your perky nipples that make you so endearing love.


cheers babe :wub:


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

So here's a picture for you lot!!! At one point my back was my biggest weakness...but I've focused so hard on it the last couple of months...so here's July to now...


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> So here's a picture for you lot!!! At one point my back was my biggest weakness...but I've focused so hard on it the last couple of months...so here's July to now...
> 
> View attachment 116069


Bigger fcukin back than me!! :angry:

Well done Mrs  x


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Grace45 said:


> So here's a picture for you lot!!! At one point my back was my biggest weakness...but I've focused so hard on it the last couple of months...so here's July to now...
> 
> /uploads/monthly_2015_10/image.jpeg.1be74ef6d9f93afa41b916902bccde86.jpeg">


Backs looking good

Can see the muscle there


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Verno said:


> Bigger fcukin back than me!! :angry:
> 
> Well done Mrs  x





FelonE said:


> Backs looking good
> 
> Can see the muscle there


thanks you guys!!!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Grace45 said:


> thanks you guys!!!!


No worries


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> thanks you guys!!!!


 :thumb


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Grace45 said:


> Ha Ha I'm sorry!! I haven't really got any new ones to share! Apart from one of my quad and me hair!!


And the pics are?? Quads are good fun.... oh wait you mean a leg.... Hair is overrated anyway! 

Edit... Should also read more posts lol


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

dumdum said:


> And the pics are?? Quads are good fun.... oh wait you mean a leg.... Hair is overrated anyway!
> 
> Edit... Should also read more posts lol


I uploaded a picture about 20minutes a go! Just so @A1243R isn't left disappointed!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Grace45 said:


> I uploaded a picture about 20minutes a go! Just so @A1243R isn't left disappointed!


Gracey... You could of PM'd them :whistling:


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Gracey... You could of PM'd them :whistling:


sharings caring...


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Grace45 said:


> sharings caring...


the one you have just PM'd me... Wow @verno will be jealous :whistling:


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

A1243R said:


> the one you have just PM'd me... Wow @verno will be jealous :whistling:


ha ha don't wind him up!!! Luckily the tag didn't work


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

A1243R said:


> the one you have just PM'd me... Wow @verno will be jealous :whistling:


I very much doubt that! :wink:



Grace45 said:


> ha ha don't wind him up!!! Luckily the tag didn't work


Funnily enough it did!

Now stop playing with the poor lad


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ffs all I get is @Verno inboxing me ballbag pics


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Verno said:


> I very much doubt that! :wink:
> 
> Funnily enough it did!
> 
> *Now stop playing with the poor lad  *


I wish


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Ffs all I get is @Verno inboxing me ballbag pics


they're actually @Grace45's Nuts :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> they're actually @Grace45's Nuts


Ffs @Grace45 you could of shaved em


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Verno said:


> they're actually @Grace45's Nuts :lol:


Brian...my real name is Brian!!!!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> Brian...my real name is Brian!!!!


and she plasters a mean ceiling


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Verno said:


> and she plasters a mean ceiling


I do... Cheap rates if coffee and custard creams are supplied!!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> I do... Cheap rates if coffee and custard creams are supplied!!


Changed from wispas then?


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Verno said:


> Changed from wispas then?


wispas make it free of charge...


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> wispas make it free of charge...


Thank fcuk for that. Bedroom needs doing!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

> Ffs all I get is @Verno inboxing me ballbag pics


id have been happy with *only *a ball bag pic after the other night when i hit 1k posts! walked funny all week...


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Grace45 said:


> I still have an ear infection but after only training twice last week I felt today was time to get back into it! Naturally I chose legs as of course it's my favourite day!!! AND... I managed to squat free for the first time in over 2 months!!! No s****y smith today!!! I only went for 50kg (4x10) my ankle felt a little off and kinda tender but keeping the weight light j I was able to stabilise myself! This made me incredibly happy. I'm thinking if I just stick to light weights I should be safe from now on and just work my way back upto that 100kg I had a few months back!
> 
> I also weighed in today at 61.6kg...I took a comparison shot of me 7wks ago and now. I'm slightly concerned I'm gaining too quickly despite following my coaches plan. I'm now up 10.5lb in 7wks...any thoughts?? My thighs are now becoming a best friends...
> 
> ...


Great progress you!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

First coach check in done!!! All incredibly positive, I have no weak spots. I am holding a fair bit of water on my butt so we are dropping my coffee habit and introducing a double dose of vit C and some dandelion root! I also need to add creatine and glutamine!

Diet wise stop obsessing over number and feed my hunger. And training the only change is to add 20mins of walking cardio 5x a week!

All in all she we really impressed and we are well on route to being ready for April!!


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

Your back is looking proper, Grace. Lots of very hard work paid off. Well done


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Here's my basic training routine, I've been doing it for about 6 weeks and will change it up again in a month or so!

Training -

Sunday - Quads & Glutes -

Squats - 50kg 1x12 3x10

Smith Sumo Squats - 40kg 3x10

Smith Hack Squats - 30kg 3x10

Cable Squats - 100kg 3x10

Donkey Kick Backs - 20kg 4x10

Leg Extensions 77kg 3 x 10 Supersetted with walking lunges 3 x20.

Calve Raises (machine) 295kg 2x25

Monday - Shoulders -

Smith Shoulder Press (behind head) - 20kg 4x10

Smith Shoulder Press (infront) - 20kg 3x10

Lateral dumbbell raise - 6kg supersetted with horizontal barbell raise 15kg - 3x10

Arnold Press - 12kg 3x10

Seated bent over lateral raise 8kg (10) supersetted with standing bent over lateral raise 6kg to failure - 3 sets.

Tuesday - Back & Hams -

Romanian Dead lifts - 50kg x12 then 3 sets of 80kg x10

T-Bar - 25kg 3x10

Lat Pull down - 70kg 3x10

Rope straight arm pull down - 50kg 3x12

Lateral single lat pull down - 20kg 4 sets to failure

Rope face pull - 80kg 3x10

Bent over dumbbell row - 16kg 3x10

Good Mornings - 30kg 3x12

Lying ham curl - 3 to failiure

Superset row machine, both grip options 3 x 10 of each

Wednesday - Arms -

Preacher curls - 14kg 3x10

Incline hammer curls superset incline flexor curls - 6kg 3x20

Barbell wide grip curl - 15kg 4x10

Overhand cable curl - 50kg 3x10

Reverse grip push down - 60kg 3x10

Triceps rope pull down 70kg superset overhead extension 40kg - 3x20

Dumbbell close grip press - 14kg 3x10

Dips - 3 to failure

Thursday - Chest -

With PT


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> First coach check in done!!! All incredibly positive, I have no weak spots. I am holding a fair bit of water on my butt so we are dropping my coffee habit and introducing a double dose of vit C and some dandelion root! I also need to add creatine and glutamine!
> 
> Diet wise stop obsessing over number and feed my hunger. And training the only change is to add 20mins of walking cardio 5x a week!
> 
> All in all she we really impressed and we are well on route to being ready for April!!


See I told you you were stressing for no reason


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> What kind of weights are you pushing on chest?
> 
> heavy leg extensions by the way, strong :thumbup1:


I only started chest about 1.5 months ago (bad I know) benching 45kg 

and thank you!!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

What no coffee at all?

your going to be scary in the mornings from now on


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

BestBefore1989 said:


> What no coffee at all?
> 
> your going to be scary in the mornings from now on


caffeine of any kind is off limits...I will be divorced in a matter of weeks!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> caffeine of any kind is off limits...I will be divorced in a matter of weeks!


you shouldnt have said that, all the young men on here will be forming a que


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> What no coffee at all?
> 
> your going to be scary in the mornings from now on


she's scary enough with coffee! :scared:


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Any coach that tells you your not allowed coffee clearly doesnt drink coffee....get rid of the coach...its better for you in the long run and for the sake of your family


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Grace45 said:


> caffeine of any kind is off limits...I will be divorced in a matter of weeks!


coffee s off limits? Umm...umm....I....I...pheeeewwwweeeeeeee.......good luck with that one missis. I just could not do it, full bloopin stop. However, I don't compete so I guess I don't gave to be so strict.

nooooo coffee though! But...you can sniff the top of a fresh jar of coffee right? Tiny sniff? From a distance? Gulp...harsh.....


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

I Thought I was dying yesterday! It's not fun!!



Flubs said:


> coffee s off limits? Umm...umm....I....I...pheeeewwwweeeeeeee.......good luck with that one missis. I just could not do it, full bloopin stop. However, I don't compete so I guess I don't gave to be so strict.
> 
> nooooo coffee though! But...you can sniff the top of a fresh jar of coffee right? Tiny sniff? From a distance? Gulp...harsh.....


don't know what happened there! Flubs the above post was a reply to you!!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

calve raises @ 300kg (almost)

you sure blud?

@Grace45


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> calve raises @ 300kg (almost)
> 
> you sure blud?
> 
> @Grace45


I'm sure...thanks to my dad I inherited big muscular calves...they've always been my strongest point! No point not feeling the burn...


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Grace45 said:


> I'm sure...thanks to my dad I inherited big muscular calves...they've always been my strongest point! No point not feeling the burn...


post up a vid :whistling:


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> post up a vid :whistling:


not to hand unfortunately love... But you don't get calves like these without good genetics and by going light and not bulking properly


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Grace45 said:


> not to hand unfortunately love... But you don't get calves like these without good genetics and by going light and not bulking properly
> 
> View attachment 116191


Credit where creidts due.... shoes are a bit pink though :lol:


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Credit where creidts due.... shoes are a bit pink though :lol:


staying feminine in the gym...nothing wrong with that


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

A1243R said:


> Credit where creidts due.... shoes are a bit pink though :lol:


stole them from me :angry:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> not to hand unfortunately love... But you don't get calves like these without good genetics and by going light and not bulking properly
> 
> View attachment 116191


Better than mine......and I do 300kg for reps!!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Verno said:


> Better than mine......and I do 300kg for reps!!
> 
> View attachment 116194


I'm now just trying to figure out which one Grace's is and which one is Verno's


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Don't even train them :lol: maybe I should start!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

A1243R said:


> I'm now just trying to figure out which one Grace's is and which one is Verno's


I'll give you a hint. I shave mine, Grace doesn't :lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

A1243R said:


> Don't even train them :lol: maybe I should start!
> 
> View attachment 116195


First time I've seen you without stockings mate :wub:


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Don't even train them :lol: maybe I should start!
> 
> View attachment 116195


train them!!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Grace45 said:


> train them!!


I dont take orders im afriad.... Well only from @Verno  :wub:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

A1243R said:


> I dont take orders im afriad.... Well only from @Verno  :wub:


Do as your told boy!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

herc said:


> @A1243R don't be one of those guys!!
> 
> ps great calves @Grace45 - I have an addiction to calf growth if I'm honest. Love calves on a woman
> 
> ...


I used to train them... just not for the past 3 monthsish :lol: :lol: I need to try and get back training them!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

herc said:


> @A1243R don't be one of those guys!!
> 
> ps great calves @Grace45 - I have an addiction to calf growth if I'm honest. Love calves on a woman
> 
> ...


I used to train them... just not for the past 3 monthsish :lol: :lol: I need to try and get back training them!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

herc said:


> @A1243R don't be one of those guys!!
> 
> ps great calves @Grace45 - I have an addiction to calf growth if I'm honest. Love calves on a woman
> 
> ...


Nice calves dude!!

I have a fetish..........can you tell? :devil2:


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

herc said:


> @A1243R don't be one of those guys!!
> 
> ps great calves @Grace45 - I have an addiction to calf growth if I'm honest. Love calves on a woman
> 
> ...


I'm loving the calf appreciation share here!

Keep 'em coming! You've all got good

calves!!! Be interesting the ones that decided to call me out!!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Grace45 said:


> I'm loving the calf appreciation share here!
> 
> Keep 'em coming! You've all got good
> 
> calves!!! Be interesting the ones that decided to call me out!!


me?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> me?


 :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I had to slip a set of 300kg calve raises into my workout last night after reading this.

I only managed a few reps.

Dam it I'm being out lifted by a girl the age of my daughter :surrender:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I had to slip a set of 300kg calve raises into my workout last night after reading this.
> 
> I only managed a few reps.
> 
> Dam it I'm being out lifted by a girl the age of my daughter :surrender:


Pretty friggin impressive isn't it? I'm over twice Grace's weight and she's not far behind me!!!


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

p.cullen said:


> Any coach that tells you your not allowed coffee clearly doesnt drink coffee....get rid of the coach...its better for you in the long run and for the sake of your family


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

monkeybiker said:


> View attachment 116218


I dont know how people can make it through their day without a coffee....surely from another planet


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Are you dropping coffee till you compete or is it just a temporary thing?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Gratuitous calf picture...


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I had to slip a set of 300kg calve raises into my workout last night after reading this.
> 
> I only managed a few reps.
> 
> Dam it I'm being out lifted by a girl the age of my daughter :surrender:


what kind of calve raises we talking here?

still dubious about the claim


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

300kg calf raises are impressive. I don't think my skinny ankle would allow that weight lol

The standing calf raise machine in my gym doesn't even go to 300kg lol. In saying that 150+ kg is plenty for me - I like to control and hold at contraction.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> what kind of calve raises we talking here?
> 
> still dubious about the claim


I did mine on my leg press


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

herc said:


> 300kg calf raises are impressive. I don't think my skinny ankle would allow that weight lol
> 
> The standing calf raise machine in my gym doesn't even go to 300kg lol. In saying that 150+ kg is plenty for me - I like to control and hold at contraction.





BestBefore1989 said:


> I did mine on my leg press


what kind of movement are we talking here?

epileptic fit or controlled?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> what kind of calve raises we talking here?
> 
> still dubious about the claim


standing calf raise for me.

Why so dubious? Because she's female??


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Verno said:


> standing calf raise for me.
> 
> Why so dubious? Because she's female??


standing with BB, hack squat or smith?

no doubt there is 300 on the bar/machine but movement is unknown, doesn't even matter but UKM rules state - vids must accompany claims


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> standing with BB, hack squat or smith?
> 
> no doubt there is 300 on the bar/machine but movement is unknown, doesn't even matter but UKM rules state - vids must accompany claims


For me standing machine or BB. Movement - err a calf raise......2-3 second pause at the top.

You may have to remain dubious.....I'm not posting a video


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Verno said:


> For me standing machine or BB. Movement - err a calf raise......2-3 second pause at the top.
> 
> You may have to remain dubious.....I'm not posting a video


i must be doing something wrong

@Grace45 post up a vid of these calf raises plus a few seconds dancing in between sets. ta


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> i must be doing something wrong
> 
> @Grace45 post up a vid of these calf raises plus a few seconds dancing in between sets. ta


okay, if I had a dick between my legs you would have nothing to say on my capabilities inside the gym. Because I'm female you are dubious of what i do? This is my journal, anywhere else on this site you can attempt to belittle me but not here.

I use the calf raise resistance machine as I cannot use the leg press or smith with my torn ankle ligament and I use the entire stack, full range of movement. If I was on the smith the weight would be considerably lighter to reduce impact on my vertebrae. Leg press it wouldn't be greatly different.

Have a little bit of respect too...you want someone to dance and make videos for you go pay for it. There are services for that.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Grace45 said:


> okay, if I had a dick between my legs you would have nothing to say on my capabilities inside the gym. Because I'm female you are dubious of what i do? This is my journal, anywhere else on this site you can attempt to belittle me but not here.
> 
> I use the calf raise resistance machine as I cannot use the leg press or smith with my torn ankle ligament and I use the entire stack, full range of movement. If I was on the smith the weight would be considerably lighter to reduce impact on my vertebrae. Leg press it wouldn't be greatly different.
> 
> Have a little bit of respect too...you want someone to dance and make videos for you go pay for it. There are services for that.


that told him lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> okay, if I had a dick between my legs you would have nothing to say on my capabilities inside the gym. Because I'm female you are dubious of what i do? This is my journal, anywhere else on this site you can attempt to belittle me but not here.
> 
> I use the calf raise resistance machine as I cannot use the leg press or smith with my torn ankle ligament and I use the entire stack, full range of movement. If I was on the smith the weight would be considerably lighter to reduce impact on my vertebrae. Leg press it wouldn't be greatly different.
> 
> Have a little bit of respect too...you want someone to dance and make videos for you go pay for it. There are services for that.


LOOOOOOL

Don't think I need my helmet :lol:


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Grace45 said:


> okay, if I had a dick between my legs you would have nothing to say on my capabilities inside the gym. Because I'm female you are dubious of what i do? This is my journal, anywhere else on this site you can attempt to belittle me but not here.
> 
> I use the calf raise resistance machine as I cannot use the leg press or smith with my torn ankle ligament and I use the entire stack, full range of movement. If I was on the smith the weight would be considerably lighter to reduce impact on my vertebrae. Leg press it wouldn't be greatly different.
> 
> Have a little bit of respect too...you want someone to dance and make videos for you go pay for it. There are services for that.


ilill give you a ddick between your legs.....

Sorry ill leave

Please dknt hurt me


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> To be fair you don't see many men doing calfs with 300kg never mind women who despite what we like to think for the most part are naturally weaker than men. It's a very impressive weight which which is no doubt the reason he's questioning it. Happens on all forums.
> 
> If I was lifting weights people were questioning I'd be delighted lol and just take it as a compliment that I'm doing really good.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> Sorry Verno, I couldn't resist


 :confused1:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> okay, if I had a dick between my legs you would have nothing to say on my capabilities inside the gym. Because I'm female you are dubious of what i do? This is my journal, anywhere else on this site you can attempt to belittle me but not here.
> 
> I use the calf raise resistance machine as I cannot use the leg press or smith with my torn ankle ligament and I use the entire stack, full range of movement. If I was on the smith the weight would be considerably lighter to reduce impact on my vertebrae. Leg press it wouldn't be greatly different.
> 
> Have a little bit of respect too...you want someone to dance and make videos for you go pay for it. There are services for that.


So hows the no coffee in the mornings going? :lol:

To be fair I think me meant the "My legs are so full of lactic acid that they hurt to stay still so Im going to wiggle from one leg to the other to ease the pain" dance. Or maybe its only me that does that.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

300kg calf raises on legpress is easy,300kg on standing or seated raises.........not so much


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Grace45 said:


> okay, if I had a dick between my legs you would have nothing to say on my capabilities inside the gym. Because I'm female you are dubious of what i do? This is my journal, anywhere else on this site you can attempt to belittle me but not here.
> 
> I use the calf raise resistance machine as I cannot use the leg press or smith with my torn ankle ligament and I use the entire stack, full range of movement. If I was on the smith the weight would be considerably lighter to reduce impact on my vertebrae. Leg press it wouldn't be greatly different.
> 
> Have a little bit of respect too...you want someone to dance and make videos for you go pay for it. There are services for that.


regardless of d1ck or not 300kg calf raises has not been backed up. Your female comment is irrelevant and makes you sound like a cunnt. no offence.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> regardless of d1ck or not 300kg calf raises has not been backed up. Your female comment is irrelevant and makes you sound like a cunnt. no offence.


Is someone feeling a little intimidated?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

@Grace45 it sounds like you're using one of those selectorised machines that's measured in lbs rather than kg? Common mistake, my best mate assured me he could do 200kg on the chest press despite not being seriously into his lifting, he took a photo of the stack and it turned out to be lbs as expected :lol: Even so though, full stack, I'm still impressed


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Grace45 said:


> okay, if I had a dick between my legs you would have nothing to say on my capabilities inside the gym. Because I'm female you are dubious of what i do? This is my journal, anywhere else on this site you can attempt to belittle me but not here.
> 
> I use the calf raise resistance machine as I cannot use the leg press or smith with my torn ankle ligament and I use the entire stack, full range of movement. If I was on the smith the weight would be considerably lighter to reduce impact on my vertebrae. Leg press it wouldn't be greatly different.
> 
> Have a little bit of respect too...you want someone to dance and make videos for you go pay for it. There are services for that.


I think you need a coffee :whistling:


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> @Grace45 it sounds like you're using one of those selectorised machines that's measured in lbs rather than kg? Common mistake, my best mate assured me he could do 200kg on the chest press despite not being seriously into his lifting, he took a photo of the stack and it turned out to be lbs as expected :lol: Even so though, full stack, I'm still impressed


I admit when I am wrong...Happily!

The weights are just numbers no kg or lb...so after checking with a member of staff you are in fact correct. Its read as lb not kg...So that's my error which I totally accept. I may have sounded like a C**t however there are some absolute t**t's on this board who just love to pick out and be a***holes because they have nothing else to do. So yep I did in fact make a mistake, I am human, shoot me :2guns: Still the full stack, which for that many reps there is room for more!

And for those asking about coffee...I am dying over here...3.5 weeks to go until I have load on caffeine again!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> I admit when I am wrong...Happily!
> 
> The weights are just numbers no kg or lb...so after checking with a member of staff you are in fact correct. Its read as lb not kg...So that's my error which I totally accept. I may have sounded like a C**t however there are some absolute t**t's on this board who just love to pick out and be a***holes because they have nothing else to do. So yep I did in fact make a mistake, I am human, shoot me :2guns: Still the full stack, which for that many reps there is room for more!
> 
> And for those asking about coffee...I am dying over here...3.5 weeks to go until I have load on caffeine again!


Very Gracious............ err Grace


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

well that made the thread more interesting for a bit!  What's today's plan graceful one??


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

came here to read one of the only female logs on here only to find out she now has a big swinging dick between her legs.

i dont know whether to feel disappointed or excited.


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> came here to read one of the only female logs on here only to find out she now has a big swinging dick between her legs.
> 
> i dont know whether to feel disappointed or excited.


Do I?? I've never noticed!



dumdum said:


> well that made the thread more interesting for a bit!  What's today's plan graceful one??


I've got work then Its back day!!!


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Grace45 said:


> I admit when I am wrong...Happily!
> 
> The weights are just numbers no kg or lb...so after checking with a member of staff you are in fact correct. Its read as lb not kg...So that's my error which I totally accept. I may have sounded like a C**t however there are some absolute t**t's on this board who just love to pick out and be a***holes because they have nothing else to do. So yep I did in fact make a mistake, I am human, shoot me :2guns: Still the full stack, which for that many reps there is room for more!
> 
> And for those asking about coffee...I am dying over here...3.5 weeks to go until I have load on caffeine again!


If you had a coffee you would be able to concentrate better and not make this mistake :whistling:


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

monkeybiker said:


> If you had a coffee you would be able to concentrate better and not make this mistake :whistling:


I will call my coach and explain it immediately...


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Grace45 said:


> I admit when I a. m wrong...Happily!
> 
> The weights are just numbers no kg . Oor lb...so after checking with a member of staff you are in fact correct. Its read as lb not kg...So that's my error which I totally accept. I may have sounded like a C**t however there are some absolute t**t's on this board who just love to pick out and be a***holes because they have nothing else to do. So yep I did in fact make a mistake, I am human, shoot me :2guns: Still the full stack, which for that many reps there is room for more!
> 
> And for those asking about coffee...I am dying over here...3.5 weeks to go until I have load on caffeine again!


I love being so smart  Yeah they're the same at my gym, just numbers, no indication as to whether it's kg or lbs, and to make it worse some are kg and some are lbs! It's only where I used to train at home on a freeweight only program and have a good grasp of my strength levels on various exercise that I can guess which it is I'm working with.

Hope you don't think I was out to make you look a tit btw as that wasn't my intention in the slightest, just wanted to clarify and bury it so we can get your log back on track  As I said, the whole stack is impressive either way, bet some of the lads here would struggle with that


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> I love being so smart  Yeah they're the same at my gym, just numbers, no indication as to whether it's kg or lbs, and to make it worse some are kg and some are lbs! It's only where I used to train at home on a freeweight only program and have a good grasp of my strength levels on various exercise that I can guess which it is I'm working with.
> 
> Hope you don't think I was out to make you look a tit btw as that wasn't my intention in the slightest, just wanted to clarify and bury it so we can get your log back on track  As I said, the whole stack is impressive either way, bet some of the lads here would struggle with that


No no its fine! I will always admit if I am wrong!! thank you


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> 7 hours ago, Grace45 said:
> 
> I admit when I am wrong...Happily!
> 
> ...


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Grace45 said:


> No no its fine! I will always admit if I am wrong!! thank you


wish all women did :lol:


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Weighed in this morning at 63kg! I have been hitting around 2800cals this week, which is right on track for my coaches plan. I am feeling kind of fluffy now but my lifts are feeling easy and I am adding weight every session. My T-bar went to 40kg this week...I'm hoping to hit 50 next time I am in as even that felt kind of easy but it freaked me out that I had jumped so much. I've also done all my cardio! That's a first! I've been caffeine free since Sunday and now feel fine! I struggle at work so drink decaff here but otherwise I don't even think about it. Just had my first cheat this week as per my coaches request! All in all I am feeling pretty good though physically sore and exhausted. I've taken today as a rest day just to try and catch up with myself a bit! Mentally my heads right where I need it to be!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> Weighed in this morning at 63kg! I have been hitting around 2800cals this week, which is right on track for my coaches plan. I am feeling kind of fluffy now but my lifts are feeling easy and I am adding weight every session. My T-bar went to 40kg this week...I'm hoping to hit 50 next time I am in as even that felt kind of easy but it freaked me out that I had jumped so much. I've also done all my cardio! That's a first! I've been caffeine free since Sunday and now feel fine! I struggle at work so drink decaff here but otherwise I don't even think about it. Just had my first cheat this week as per my coaches request! All in all I am feeling pretty good though physically sore and exhausted. I've taken today as a rest day just to try and catch up with myself a bit! Mentally my heads right where I need it to be!


How's the ankle holding out Grace?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Grace45 said:


> Weighed in this morning at 63kg! I have been hitting around 2800cals this week, which is right on track for my coaches plan. I am feeling kind of fluffy now but my lifts are feeling easy and I am adding weight every session. My T-bar went to 40kg this week...I'm hoping to hit 50 next time I am in as even that felt kind of easy but it freaked me out that I had jumped so much. I've also done all my cardio! That's a first! I've been caffeine free since Sunday and now feel fine! I struggle at work so drink decaff here but otherwise I don't even think about it. Just had my first cheat this week as per my coaches request! All in all I am feeling pretty good though physically sore and exhausted. I've taken today as a rest day just to try and catch up with myself a bit! Mentally my heads right where I need it to be!


Are you assisted?


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Abc987 said:


> Are you assisted?


Nope not at all!!!



Verno said:


> How's the ankle holding out Grace?


Its okay! I smacked it on a bench a few days back...that hurt bad!!! But otherwise its alright still not 100%


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Are you assisted?


Give it a few weeks......let ukm work it's wonders lol


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Give it a few weeks......let ukm work it's wonders lol


Coach has put a ban on it for me! And to be honest I don't feel I need it! You lot won't change my mind!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Grace45 said:


> Coach has put a ban on it for me! And to be honest I don't feel I need it! You lot won't change my mind!


No one is trying to change your mind lol

Coach has put a ban on it?lol


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

FelonE said:


> No one is trying to change your mind lol
> 
> Coach has put a ban on it?lol


Yeah shes totally against me using anything! Partly why I picked her as my coach!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Grace45 said:


> Yeah shes totally against me using anything! Partly why I picked her as my coach!


She's a fake natty


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

FelonE said:


> She's a fake natty


Who me? Or the coach...I think its pretty evident I'm not using!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Grace45 said:


> Who me? Or the coach...I think its pretty evident I'm not using!


The coach. I'm only playing Grace I'm not srs.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> The coach. I'm only playing Grace I'm not srs.


now then mr get back in my dungeon


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> now then mr get back in my dungeon


Ffs

Shuffles off head down


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Ffs
> 
> Shuffles off head down


YOUR NOT DEAD :bounce:


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

You all moan when I don't photo update...it registered that I have gained 17lb today!!! 17lb!!! This is the most I have weighed for over 8years!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Grace45 said:


> You all moan when I don't photo update...it registered that I have gained 17lb today!!! 17lb!!! This is the most I have weighed for over 8years!!
> 
> /uploads/monthly_2015_10/image.jpeg.a90379f1f3202959bb3a15620ca6de12.jpeg">


17lbs? Beastmode gainz. Smashing it 

Look good for it too


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

FelonE said:


> 17lbs? Beastmode gainz. Smashing it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you! I'm almost proud of weight gain...however people around me aren't so keen on it! A customer told me my stomach was protruding this week !!


----------



## bigjons (Oct 6, 2015)

doing a great job keep going ill keep an eye on this journal


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Grace45 said:


> thank you! I'm almost proud of weight gain...however people around me aren't so keen on it! A customer told me my stomach was protruding this week !!


They're just jealous of the gains lol. I'm carrying some timber on my bulk haha. Belly gains.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> thank you! I'm almost proud of weight gain...however people around me aren't so keen on it! A customer told me my stomach was protruding this week !!





FelonE said:


> They're just jealous of the gains lol. I'm carrying some timber on my bulk haha. Belly gains.


Pesto and wispa gains!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Verno said:


> Pesto and wispa gains!


you know me far too well!!!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> you know me far too well!!!


 :wink:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> You all moan when I don't photo update...it registered that I have gained 17lb today!!! 17lb!!! This is the most I have weighed for over 8years!!
> 
> View attachment 116417


boulder shoulders, dem some delts :thumb:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> thank you! I'm almost proud of weight gain...however people around me aren't so keen on it! A customer told me my stomach was protruding this week !!


Cheeky ****er, hope you pistol whipped them.

Look great for the gains, keep on it


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Adz said:


> Cheeky ****er, hope you pistol whipped them.
> 
> Look great for the gains, keep on it


she was in a wheel chair...so was full eye level with my tum! I was ready to cry!


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

Grace45 said:


> You all moan when I don't photo update...it registered that I have gained 17lb today!!! 17lb!!! This is the most I have weighed for over 8years!!
> 
> View attachment 116417


Look very impressive, Grace. Great effort. 17lbs are great gains *round of applause


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Your looking chunkier @Grace45 the bulk is going well...strange to think thats a compliment eh? Any other girl would slap me for that :lol:

How long are you keeping the bulk going for?


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

p.cullen said:


> Your looking chunkier @Grace45 the bulk is going well...strange to think thats a compliment eh? Any other girl would slap me for that :lol:
> 
> How long are you keeping the bulk going for?


bit of a strange one! But defiantly a compliment 

i start prep in Jan! So upto around new year then it's over...I must admit I'm going to miss it!! I'm loving bulking!!


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Grace45 said:


> bit of a strange one! But defiantly a compliment
> 
> i start prep in Jan! So upto around new year then it's over...I must admit I'm going to miss it!! I'm loving bulking!!


Just dont get to used to it or else your cut will be horrible!

On the plus side atleast you get to pig out over xmas :tongue:

Are you going to compete next year?


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

p.cullen said:


> Just dont get to used to it or else your cut will be horrible!
> 
> On the plus side atleast you get to pig out over xmas :tongue:
> 
> Are you going to compete next year?


I know! i am mentally trying to prepare myself for a bland few months at the start of the year! Yep I'm doing UKBFF Portsmouth in April!


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

dont know how anyone can do it. when i was fighting the same time the wife was doing NABBA i still had sauces on my food whilst the wifes plate was a dry as ghandi flip flop lol...

good luck and get the head where it should be


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> I know! i am mentally trying to prepare myself for a bland few months at the start of the year! Yep I'm doing UKBFF Portsmouth in April!


lol that one ain't gonna be fun!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

herc said:


> dont know how anyone can do it. when i was fighting the same time the wife was doing NABBA i still had sauces on my food whilst the wifes plate was a dry as ghandi flip flop lol...
> 
> good luck and get the head where it should be


To be truthful I don't know how I'm going to do it! I love cheese...but needs must!



Verno said:


> lol that one ain't gonna be fun!


Ha Ha I know...shall we put bets on the husband walking out on a carb depleted crazy wife??


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> Ha Ha I know...shall we put bets on the husband walking out on a carb depleted crazy wife??


Your on :wink:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Grace45 said:


> You all moan when I don't photo update...it registered that I have gained 17lb today!!! 17lb!!! This is the most I have weighed for over 8years!!
> 
> View attachment 116417


nice arse , the hard work shows well done :thumbup1:


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> So you're just over 10 and a half stone now (by the way are you 5'5 or 5'05)?
> 
> If you've gained around 17lb in just over a mth is there a limit to how much more you'll increase or is it just a matter of dropping back if visually muscle gains are slower than fat gains?


5'05! I'm checking in with my coach weekly! It's concerning to me but she's happy, and she more then knows what she's doing! If ever have a doubt we discuss it. Right now I'm carrying well, but granted that will only last so long. I'm due to check in with her tonight, will be interesting what she has to say!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Have you competed before or will it be your first?


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Adz said:


> Have you competed before or will it be your first?


this will be my first!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Dandelion has kicked in!! I'm down to 62.4kg...coach was right I was holding onto a ton of water!! Still sitting at around 2800-3000cals per day. Every training session has been hit and all cardio done! I'm climbing weights every session now too which is an amazing feeling!

Leg day today and after hovering at 50kg squats for weeks due to this ankle I upped to 70kg tonight! Felt breezy, 4 sets for 12 but I don't want to over stress the ligament so will climb weekly from here.

Done a progress shot of my quads from Jan - now!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Grace45 said:


> Dandelion has kicked in!! I'm down to 62.4kg...coach was right I was holding onto a ton of water!! Still sitting at around 2800-3000cals per day. Every training session has been hit and all cardio done! I'm climbing weights every session now too which is an amazing feeling!
> 
> Leg day today and after hovering at 50kg squats for weeks due to this ankle I upped to 70kg tonight! Felt breezy, 4 sets for 12 but I don't want to over stress the ligament so will climb weekly from here.
> 
> ...


Great progress there :thumb


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> Dandelion has kicked in!! I'm down to 62.4kg...coach was right I was holding onto a ton of water!! Still sitting at around 2800-3000cals per day. Every training session has been hit and all cardio done! I'm climbing weights every session now too which is an amazing feeling!
> 
> Leg day today and after hovering at 50kg squats for weeks due to this ankle I upped to 70kg tonight! Felt breezy, 4 sets for 12 but I don't want to over stress the ligament so will climb weekly from here.
> 
> ...


You wouldn't need many roasties to go with one of them!

Nice work Mrs!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Grace45 said:


> Dandelion has kicked in!! I'm down to 62.4kg...coach was right I was holding onto a ton of water!! Still sitting at around 2800-3000cals per day. Every training session has been hit and all cardio done! I'm climbing weights every session now too which is an amazing feeling!
> 
> Leg day today and after hovering at 50kg squats for weeks due to this ankle I upped to 70kg tonight! Felt breezy, 4 sets for 12 but I don't want to over stress the ligament so will climb weekly from here.
> 
> ...


dandelion? What did I miss?? Do tell I'm a bit slow sometimes lol... and gotta go to work lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Yea what does dandilion do?

Quads showing good growth!

You are eating more than me at the moment


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

dumdum said:


> dandelion? What did I miss?? Do tell I'm a bit slow sometimes lol... and gotta go to work lol


she's put me on dandelion root combined with a double dose of vitamin C to loose water. It's some kind of herbal diuretic...apparently. It seems to have done something...!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> she's put me on dandelion root combined with a double dose of vitamin C to loose water. It's some kind of herbal diuretic...apparently. It seems to have done something...!


Beat me to it was just about to regale them with that!

It's a new one to me too!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

And I'm feeling s**t. I feel huge, I feel like every part of my body is swollen and rubbing. I'm loosing the will to keep on eating although I will...

thankfully im checking in with coach on Sunday. I'm praying she takes some food away to be honest, my tummy could do with a break!

Had a relatively decent session tonight, shoulders and hams. Changed it up a bit as I was limited on time so took my weights down but don't supersets on nearly everything!!!

View attachment 116675


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Grace45 said:


> And I'm feeling s**t. I feel huge, I feel like every part of my body is swollen and rubbing. I'm loosing the will to keep on eating although I will...
> 
> thankfully im checking in with coach on Sunday. I'm praying she takes some food away to be honest, my tummy could do with a break!
> 
> ...


Grace been AFK from logs BAR instagram stalking LOL. Hunny this is the way a women SHOULD look for us UK-M type of fellas. DO NOT feel bad EMBRACE


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Makes you feel any better I feel s*it too lol!
> 
> You know though once you're a week into cutting you'll start to feel better again  I'm sure your coach knows what they're doing, try not let it play mind games with you


it is the biggest mind f**k right?? There's that level of trust your putting into removing all of this fat!! Jesus, it's hard work just to mentally stay straight!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Are you bulking too @MissMartinez


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

arcticfox said:


> Grace been AFK from logs BAR instagram stalking LOL. Hunny this is the way a women SHOULD look for us UK-M type of fellas. DO NOT feel bad EMBRACE


thank you!!! The struggle is currently very real...one of those days!!


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Grace45 said:


> thank you!!! The struggle is currently very real...one of those days!!


Seriously hun, You look FIT and I'm not saying I'm a male "Wanna do ya" way, Enjoy being stronger and better looking than most women and maybe some blokes HAHAHAHA


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> And I'm feeling s**t. I feel huge, I feel like every part of my body is swollen and rubbing. I'm loosing the will to keep on eating although I will...
> 
> thankfully im checking in with coach on Sunday. I'm praying she takes some food away to be honest, my tummy could do with a break!
> 
> ...


And if she doesn't want to drop your cals?

You know you need the cals it's all for a good reason.......it's mostly the reason behind your strength increasing so much.

Yiur still very well proportioned and I'll bet you'll be more than happy with the results once your into your cut.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> And if she doesn't want to drop your cals?
> 
> You know you need the cals it's all for a good reason.......it's mostly the reason behind your strength increasing so much.
> 
> Yiur still very well proportioned and I'll bet you'll be more than happy with the results once your into your cut.


I agree with this


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Grace45 said:


> it is the biggest mind f**k right?? There's that level of trust your putting into removing all of this fat!! Jesus, it's hard work just to mentally stay straight!


Stay strong mate you're smashing this.

This whole game is a headfvxk but you're looking great and doing really well.


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Verno said:


> And if she doesn't want to drop your cals?
> 
> You know you need the cals it's all for a good reason.......it's mostly the reason behind your strength increasing so much.
> 
> Yiur still very well proportioned and I'll bet you'll be more than happy with the results once your into your cut.





FelonE said:


> Stay strong mate you're smashing this.
> 
> This whole game is a headfvxk but you're looking great and doing really well.


ha ha! I know she won't...I know I will be told to get it together!

This is partly the reason I post on this journal, you kick me up the ass!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> ha ha! I know she won't...I know I will be told to get it together!
> 
> This is partly the reason I post on this journal, you kick me up the ass!


It's not really an ass kicking though but similarly there's no point in stroking your hair and saying "there there", Although I can see the attraction ..... 

Youve just got to stop losing focus!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

More glute pic updates.


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

mrwright said:


> More glute pic updates.


they aren't in the best state right now...

I I have a wide butt...


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Grace45 said:


> they aren't in the best state right now...
> 
> I I have a wide butt...


i require photographic proof from atleast 7 different angles


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

mrwright said:


> *WE* require photographic proof from atleast 7 different angles


Fixed


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

My practice posing shoes were delivered this morning!! The most uncomfortable things ever!! I'm practicing my quarter turns daily at the moment, trying to get them down right, now I need to learn to pivot on these heels!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> My practice posing shoes were delivered this morning!! The most uncomfortable things ever!! I'm practicing my quarter turns daily at the moment, trying to get them down right, now I need to learn to pivot on these heels!
> 
> View attachment 116726


I'll nip round later. Give you some pointers


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh lawwwwd!! Good luck with the pivoting, I walk like a docker in my heels, lol...clump clump clump...


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Flubs said:


> Oh lawwwwd!! Good luck with the pivoting, I walk like a docker in my heels, lol...clump clump clump...





MissMartinez said:


> This made me actually lol! We have numerous traits in common, got stopped and told while walking through a casino in Vegas I've a very aggressive walk :lol: Just imagining the 2 of us there clunking around the place a total contrast to the scantily clad hostesses with they 'girly' walk!


I can just imagine the pair of you..........


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> This made me actually lol! We have numerous traits in common, got stopped and told while walking through a casino in Vegas I've a very aggressive walk :lol: Just imagining the 2 of us there clunking around the place a total contrast to the scantily clad hostesses with they 'girly' walk!


I will be honest enough to say I have the least feminine walk. My calves catch each other so I walk with a wide stance. I do walk like a bloke in heels. At least I may stand out on stage??!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> I will be honest enough to say I have the least feminine walk. My calves catch each other so I walk with a wide stance. I do walk like a bloke in heels. At least I may stand out on stage??!


Have I got to train all three of you???


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> @Grace45 did you get a few posing lessons or are you self teaching?


no I will have posing lessons with my coach lucky. If I was self posing I would be like a deer in headlights.



Verno said:


> Have I got to train all three of you???


would be much appreciated!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> would be much appreciated!


Right......stick the kettle on.....



MissMartinez said:


> We could be Verno's Angels :clap: Our weapon of choice would be 20kg plates  Martial arts has been done we'd have a fresh angle!


Sold! When do I start?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Verno said:


> Have I got to train all three of you???


yes!!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> I'd need them too for sure, you're right best to get the right technique early on so you don't pick up bad habits. Do ye have to do a routine aswell as the posing? Not 100% what fed you're entering, think NABBA make you do one though. Would hate that part with a passion :angry:


nope! UKBFF, just 4 quarter turns and that's it. I wouldn't be able to stand doing a routine. I would feel like a complete fool!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Flubs said:


> yes!!
> 
> View attachment 116797


Ok but be warned ...........I'm watching you Flubs :sneaky2:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Verno said:


> Right......stick the kettle on.....
> 
> Sold! When do I start?


All you get is a speaker phone and your name in the title mate.

I wannabe Bosley and err... look after the girls


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> All you get is a speaker phone and your name in the title mate.
> 
> I wannabe Bosley and err... look after the girls


I have a funny feeling though that looking after these girls would be frustrating and painful :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> I have a funny feeling though that looking after these girls would be frustrating and painful


Rather you than me son lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Rather you than me son lol


I relish a challenge!!...........


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> I relish a challenge!!...........


I'll come and visit you. ......at the mental hospital


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I'll come and visit you. ......at the mental hospital


The ones I work at or the one they'll eventually section me to 

Can I ask in advance for a copy of the beano and a rubber chicken please?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Verno said:


> The ones I work at or the one they'll eventually section me to
> 
> Can I ask in advance for a copy of the beano and a rubber chicken please?


your Jill Munroe chicken, Sir.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> your Jill Munroe chicken, Sir.
> 
> View attachment 116798


Is it wrong that I find that strangely erotic?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Like the Doctors told me, there is nothing wrong with thoughts, its the decision to act upon them..............


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

So amidst the strange chickens with dolls heads...

Ive checked in with Sarah. 63.5kg, just going to carry on how we have been going with no real changes as she's happy with how i an responding! Then first week of January prep is scheduled to start!!!


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Good luck in the shoes. I don't envy you at all and have a greater respect for woman and heels, after wearing some on a fancy dress night out. I went out as A woman. My feet were in bits, had to walk home bare footed.

Good luck!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Omen669 said:


> Good luck in the shoes. I don't envy you at all and have a greater respect for woman and heels, after wearing some on a fancy dress night out. I went out as A woman. My feet were in bits, had to walk home bare footed.
> 
> Good luck!


Seem to keep coming back to this don't we Omen............... :whistling: :wink:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> So amidst the strange chickens with dolls heads...
> 
> Ive checked in with Sarah. 63.5kg, *just going to carry on how we have been going with no real changes as she's happy with how i an responding! *Then first week of January prep is scheduled to start!!!


Well who'd of thunk it!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Verno said:


> Well who'd of thunk it!


alright alright!!!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> alright alright!!!


we best get practicing these quarter turns then lol!


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Verno said:


> Seem to keep coming back to this don't we Omen............... :whistling: :wink:


Maybe I'm trying to tell myself something :mellow:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Omen669 said:


> Maybe I'm trying to tell myself something :mellow:


lol perhaps mate :lol:


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Verno said:


> lol perhaps mate :lol:


Bruce Jenner transformation hear I come. Then I'll be a "hero" like him/her


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Omen669 said:


> Bruce Jenner transformation hear I come. Then I'll be a "hero" like him/her


The incredible he/she?


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Verno said:


> The incredible he/she?


Yeah the "Hero"

Hero my a55. Troops who stormed Normandy beach are Hero's. Doctors/Nurses are hero's, not a man who swaps his penis for a vagina.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Omen669 said:


> Yeah the "Hero"
> 
> Hero my a55. Troops who stormed Normandy beach are Hero's. Doctors/Nurses are hero's, not a man who swaps his penis for a vagina.


Abso****inlutely mate!!! Couldn't agree more!!!!


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Verno said:


> Abso****inlutely mate!!! Couldn't agree more!!!!


Sad age we live in. Reality TV is king.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Omen669 said:


> Sad age we live in. Reality TV is king.


Lol don't get me started on that shite!


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Verno said:


> Lol don't get me started on that shite!


ha ha

@Grace45 Sorry for ruining your your thread. Great progress by the way. Good luck on the heels!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Omen669 said:


> ha ha
> 
> @Grace45 Sorry for ruining your your thread. Great progress by the way. Good luck on the heels!


absolutely!!

was waiting for you to be the gent so as to redeem yourself....

Ahem...........yes sorry beaut :lol:


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Verno said:


> absolutely!!
> 
> was waiting for you to be the gent so as to redeem yourself....
> 
> Ahem...........yes sorry beaut :lol:


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> :angry: :angry:


 :bounce: :wink:


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

I've been a little quiet on here of late, Noro virus took a hold of my house and the two little peopl have really been suffering. Thus far I have avoided it (I'm still living in hope!)

Apart from dealing with vomiting children I've just done nothing but work, train & eat. I'm having a rest day today, my body's a little sore and could do with the break! I'm no longer tracking all my food. I now know my basic meals and am just doing a mental tally, it's kind of nice to not be as obessive! I'm also trying to get more sleep as in not sure that the 5-6hours I am getting is enough!

Nearing to 64kg now...I've mentally pushed past the I feel fat block and I'm just getting on with it. People keep making comments on my arms and legs...and truthfully I no longer give two f**ks what they think!


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

looking well!!! i couldnt live on 6 hours sleep though, but i am a lazy bugger!!!!

how long have you got left of the bulk?


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

dan23 said:


> looking well!!! i couldnt live on 6 hours sleep though, but i am a lazy bugger!!!!
> 
> how long have you got left of the bulk?


lately I feel I need a lot more! Bulk is up in first week of Jan!


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

Grace45 said:


> lately I feel I need a lot more! Bulk is up in first week of Jan!


its hard with kids, work and training etc! I only have my kids weds nights and every other weekend but its so hard to fit training in around everything else and get plenty of rest!!!

Good luck, your doing well so keep it up! it will all be more than worth it in the end!!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Bignath4607 said:


> Fair play good to see your sticking at it and looking great for someone that's had two kids aswell hope you stay determined and you'll reap the benefits well done you :thumb:


yes, this. You are doing great.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> People keep making comments on my arms and legs...and truthfully I no longer give two f**ks what they think!


Absolutely! f**k em all!

W4nkers

Nice calves :thumbup1: :drool:


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Looking good gracious one!  what's your cals like at the minute on your bulk??


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

dumdum said:


> Looking good gracious one!  what's your cals like at the minute on your bulk??


Probably hitting close to 3000cal now a days!



Verno said:


> Absolutely! f**k em all!
> 
> W4nkers
> 
> Nice calves :thumbup1: :drool:


 :tongue: thanks Mr! x


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> :tongue: thanks Mr! x


In fact send them my way....I could do with some mood enhancement!! :angry:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> In fact send them my way....I could do with some mood enhancement!! :angry:


Send em my way too.........I need the extra calories


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Grace45 said:


> Probably hitting close to 3000cal now a days!


nice!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Have you ever just not wanted to train? For a whole week...

I totally lost my drive last week. Got my sessions in but didn't want to do them. I almost feel like the 5 x 30 min cardio sessions on top of 5 lifting sessions are taking away from my love to train. Maybe its because I don't see the point when bulking, but I know there is a point...

I think I am suddenly struggling to define the balance of mum, wife, work & body building. Trying to fit everything in but not be selfish.

I realize I am moaning, and I am sure it is just a temporary thing and will pass. But its annoying the hell out of me! Someone kick me up the arse!

Scales hit 65kg this week, that's 10 kg gained now. See below comparison pic...I don't think there is a huge difference between 55 & 65 kg! I am plump at the moment though...could be the biscuits!

View attachment IMG_1461.JPG


View attachment IMG_1527.JPG


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Grace45 said:


> Have you ever just not wanted to train? For a whole week...
> 
> I totally lost my drive last week. Got my sessions in but didn't want to do them. I almost feel like the 5 x 30 min cardio sessions on top of 5 lifting sessions are taking away from my love to train. Maybe its because I don't see the point when bulking, but I know there is a point...
> 
> ...


Pull yourself together Grace. You're looking great... dont let life get in the way! Do what you want and smash it! Last push now before you start prep early next year... we want to see you on stage :thumb:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Also another thing @Grace45 your paying a coach to coach you, if she is happy then thats what matters!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Also another thing @Grace45 your paying a coach to coach you, if she is happy then thats what matters!


I need this kick! I am even pissing myself off! I will do it...too late not to now!

Coach is really happy! I trust her...

and as yet no financials have even been discussed :thumb


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> you do look fab and there will be times you wonder what it's all about especially with family life and work balance its hard but everything's in phases so push on and take a rest now and again as it does you good for repairing relaxing and getting that needed family life if it was easy everyone would do it remember it's not just physical half the battle maybe more is the mentality and let's face it what's the point of starting sommat and not finishing it ..... That a girl now go pump some iron


Thank you! I 100% think the mental barrier is the hardest!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Snap out of it Grace. You're gonna fvxking destroy every workout.....and everybody on stage.

You're looking great and doing great


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> Hello Hello!
> 
> The cuts over...the bulk has started. It is killing me slowly! My coach has me on 2540 cals a day. High protein, High fat, moderate carbs. I am sitting at 60kg as of now and I will be bulking till January when comp prep starts! We are aiming for UKBFF April 2016 - Body fitness. There is a long way to go and a lot of work to do so what better way to track then with a journal!
> 
> ...


even though there is no flesh on the 2nd photo it is my favourite, nice thighs/ass ratio


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Snap out of it Grace. You're gonna fvxking destroy every workout.....and everybody on stage.
> 
> You're looking great and doing great


Ahh I do have a soft spot for you...

Dont go tellin' @Verno


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Grace45 said:


> Ahh I do have a soft spot for you...
> 
> Dont go tellin' @Verno


Lol I won't. .....he's a sensitive bugger


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> Have you ever just not wanted to train? For a whole week...
> 
> I totally lost my drive last week. Got my sessions in but didn't want to do them. I almost feel like the 5 x 30 min cardio sessions on top of 5 lifting sessions are taking away from my love to train. Maybe its because I don't see the point when bulking, but I know there is a point...
> 
> ...


For f**ks sake Grace! Your even starting to piss me off now!!

You have a goal, yes?

You have a plan in place to reach that goal right?

Good! Now stop second guessing everything and learn to trust your coach and the plan she has in place for you!!!10kg isn't the end of the world!!

Youl drop that easy when you cut. Now stop whinging and get on with it. Either that or pull out my dear....... Christ at least your able to train atm !!!

If you carry on I'm coming around to personally put Yiu over my knee!!!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> Ahh I do have a soft spot for you...
> 
> Dont go tellin' @Verno


Not bovered :crying:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Not bovered :crying:


I've got enough soft spots to go round lol


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Verno said:


> For f**ks sake Grace! Your even starting to piss me off now!!
> 
> You have a goal, yes?
> 
> ...


s**t Verno...

I wasn't caring about the weight, doesn't bother me. I just aired my feelings... :crying:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I've got enough soft spots to go round lol


I know! Grace isn't the only one partial to your soft spots :wub:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Grace45 said:


> s**t Verno...
> 
> I wasn't caring about the weight, doesn't bother me. I just aired my feelings... :crying:


He's a horrible b4stard.....I'm here for you Grace hehe


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> s**t Verno...
> 
> I wasn't caring about the weight, doesn't bother me. I just aired my feelings... :crying:


And I'm not just pertaining to the weight....but your post in General. Your motivation has dropped due to the workload and life in general but we'd both be lying if the weight gain wasn't a factor.

You really have got to trust Sarah, stay focused, remember the bigger picture and the reasons why your doing this love x


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Have to say the motivational posts from others are a tad cringe.

I haven't posted in this Grace, but have flicked through a few times.

unfortunately you will find that those who are most successful usually have enough intrinsic motivation to push on.

You cannot rely on others, either get on and do it, or alternatively, give up. Only you make the decision and deal with the consequences (yes, I know this almost turned into a motivational post itself lmao).

Either way, only you gain and/or suffer. Drogon out.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> And I'm not just pertaining to the weight....but your post in General. Your motivation has dropped due to the workload and life in general but we'd both be lying if the weight gain wasn't a factor.
> 
> You really have got to trust Sarah, stay focused, remember the bigger picture and the reasons why your doing this love x


Don't try and be nice now. ....the damage is done


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Don't try and be nice now. ....the damage is done


Lol there's an old saying. "Thoses that stir the s**t pot should have to lick the spoon"


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

i look at this journal to say how i honestly feel to people who don't know me. I don't voice to family, friends or my coach...i know either way I will keep on going. Sometimes it just feels nice to air the frustration.

however I am figuring out I shouldn't.

I'm off to the gym..

Ta' ra x


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Grace45 said:


> i look at this journal to say how i honestly feel to people who don't know me. I don't voice to family, friends or my coach...i know either way I will keep on going. Sometimes it just feels nice to air the frustration.
> 
> however I am figuring out I shouldn't.
> 
> ...


Lol shaddup ya soft [email protected]'re trying to motivate you


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Lol shaddup ya hormonal female [email protected]'re trying to motivate you


corrected...


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Yup I feel like that every now and then, write down the number of weeks left somewhere and tick em off each time a week passes, that way you can physically see the weeks tick away, and know that the cut will start soon and then the training will show its true value!

keep it up and you'll be awesome on stage!! 

Knock ck yourself out on the whinging! It's all good!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

dumdum said:


> Yup I feel like that every now and then, write down the number of weeks left somewhere and tick em off each time a week passes, that way you can physically see the weeks tick away, and know that the cut will start soon and then the training will show its true value!
> 
> keep it up and you'll be awesome on stage!!
> 
> Knock ck yourself out on the whinging! It's all good!


I like this idea! A visual reminder!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> i look at this journal to say how i honestly feel to people who don't know me. I don't voice to family, friends or my coach...i know either way I will keep on going. Sometimes it just feels nice to air the frustration.
> 
> however I am figuring out I shouldn't.
> 
> ...


And sometimes you need motivation that stops and makes you think, otherwise your just going through the motions ...........


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Grace45 said:


> corrected...


Oh god not you too.....my Mrs has been lately. One minute she's trying to gauge my eyes out with a spoon, the next she's fvxking crying at Home and Away lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Lol there's an old saying. "Thoses that stir the s**t pot should have to lick the spoon"


What's the macros?


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Keep up the good work Grace. You're doing very well.


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Just got back from the gym. A friend caught me on the way in and has known I've been a bit unmotivated. He trained me, (chest & back) I never train the two together and he kicked my ass...it was what I needed! I had no say in what I was doing or how much I was lifting and I just got on with it! I didn't do my cardio but can make that up on a rest day and I hit a PB on dumbell chest press. Sigh of relief I got exactly what I needed!!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

PB :bounce:

way to go :thumb


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Yip, me and @Plate have felt the same recently and diagnosed ourselves with SAD
> 
> shoulders coming along well, look to have responded the most with quite a difference in broadness :thumb


tis true, doctor vern diagnosed us lol


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Yip, me and @Plate have felt the same recently and diagnosed ourselves with SAD
> 
> shoulders coming along well, look to have responded the most with quite a difference in broadness :thumb


I think this may be the case for me!!!

Thank you! My shoulders seem to respond the most to be honest!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Keep going Grace. Trust your trainer and punch those pissy thoughts right out of your head. Life does get in the way, but it's how you deal with it that makes you.....now gird your loins, breathe deep and give me that tigger roar....I mean TIGER...TIGER dammit!!

Rorrrarrrrrggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....arrrggghhhhh....arrrrggghhhh....cough....ooeeerr...scuse me, thickly throat dontchya know.....hic...


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Just blindly follow the coaches advice, train hard as you can, it'll all fall into place. You look fu**ing superb, you're gonna do well, you've got someone to assess your progress objectively, all you have to do is do the workouts and get the food down you. You'll be fine


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Good work


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Am glad to here you've got your mojo back  Sometimes a change is as good as a rest!

And well done on the pb :thumbup1: :bounce:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Flubs said:


> Keep going Grace. Trust your trainer and punch those pissy thoughts right out of your head. Life does get in the way, but it's how you deal with it that makes you.....now gird your loins, breathe deep and give me that tigger roar....I mean TIGER...TIGER dammit!!
> 
> Rorrrarrrrrggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....arrrggghhhhh....arrrrggghhhh....cough....ooeeerr...scuse me, thickly throat dontchya know.....hic...


Nice to see your still whappy flubs!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

65.2kg...

Changed my training as much as I could this week and I've really felt it! Added in some new excersise's to arms to try and get more response. Trained chest and back together so I could get them in twice and focuses on core alot more then I normally would have!! It's turned out to be a really good week!!!

Someone sent me an old photo of me via Instagram last night, from back in feb this year. I compared it to now...


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Great progress, look at the delts and quads!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> 65.2kg...
> 
> Changed my training as much as I could this week and I've really felt it! Added in some new excersise's to arms to try and get more response. Trained chest and back together so I could get them in twice and focuses on core alot more then I normally would have!! It's turned out to be a really good week!!!
> 
> ...


Like I've already said......Ding fu**ing dong :drool:

big difference, well done! And the motivation?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Grace45 said:


> 65.2kg...
> 
> Changed my training as much as I could this week and I've really felt it! Added in some new excersise's to arms to try and get more response. Trained chest and back together so I could get them in twice and focuses on core alot more then I normally would have!! It's turned out to be a really good week!!!
> 
> Someone sent me an old photo of me via Instagram last night, from back in feb this year. I compared it to now...


Beasting it. Well done


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Verno said:


> Like I've already said......Ding fu**ing dong :drool:
> 
> big difference, well done! And the motivation?


back with a vengeance!! I'm forcing a rest day today as I'm sore as hell!!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> back with a vengeance!! I'm forcing a rest day today as I'm sore as hell!!


Yeah sorry about that :innocent:


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Grace45 said:


> 65.2kg...
> 
> Changed my training as much as I could this week and I've really felt it! Added in some new excersise's to arms to try and get more response. Trained chest and back together so I could get them in twice and focuses on core alot more then I normally would have!! It's turned out to be a really good week!!!
> 
> ...


You look great hunny, I think u look better with the extra . My wifes even following you on Insta as well ;')


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

arcticfox said:


> You look great hunny, I think u look better with the extra . My wifes even following you on Insta as well ;')





arcticfox said:


> You look great hunny, I think u look better with the extra . My wifes even following you on Insta as well ;')


is she??? Ahh that's amazing!! Let me know who she is!


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Good work, shoulders and arms are filling out nicely.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Grace45 said:


> is she??? Ahh that's amazing!! Let me know who she is!


gemandjord


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> your quads and calves are ace air 5 keep up the solid work good to see you dropped them doubts you were having


Me or Grace HAHAHAHA


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> haha maybe both :thumb drunken quoting lol


HAHAHAHA,My quads are good but calf's are crap so defo Grace LOL. The joys of being 6ft2


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Was meant to check in with Sarah today but it hasn't happened! My coffee is due to come back this week which of gourds excites me!!

Ive sent some update shots to her this week. And when I do speak to her I really want to suggest slowing down. I genuinely don't see how 11kg in about 12wks is favourably good gains. I feel I am now gaining alot of fat!!

Still a month to go...


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Grace45 said:


> Was meant to check in with Sarah today but it hasn't happened! My coffee is due to come back this week which of gourds excites me!!
> 
> Ive sent some update shots to her this week. And when I do speak to her I really want to suggest slowing down. I genuinely don't see how 11kg in about 12wks is favourably good gains. I feel I am now gaining alot of fat!!
> 
> ...


listen to your coach if I was you Grace... You're looking good :thumb:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

You don't look fat. If the coach is happy, and more importantly you are happy, then keep at it


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

A1243R said:


> listen to your coach if I was you Grace... You're looking good :thumb:


this is such new territory for me! I'm unsure what's right! It's really quite scary!


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

looking good


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Have you ever had a friend or someone else who thought they were fat or unattractive, yet looking at them you would swear from your heart of hearts that they were gorgeous or slim as owt... Well your coach is on the outside looking in as are we, we ain't gonna fill you full of it, nor is your coach, your building a base that is bigger and better than you've ever had, it's just hidden for now, eventually you'll cut and the hard work will be revealed! It's under there, you have got more muscle than you've ever had and you'll look back at these posts in your journal and realise why you have to look how you do right now, have faith, stay strong and all will come good in the end!!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

dumdum said:


> Have you ever had a friend or someone else who thought they were fat or unattractive, yet looking at them you would swear from your heart of hearts that they were gorgeous or slim as owt... Well your coach is on the outside looking in as are we, we ain't gonna fill you full of it, nor is your coach, your building a base that is bigger and better than you've ever had, it's just hidden for now, eventually you'll cut and the hard work will be revealed! It's under there, you have got more muscle than you've ever had and you'll look back at these posts in your journal and realise why you have to look how you do right now, have faith, stay strong and all will come good in the end!!


that's a really really nice thing to say! Thank you!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

When you catch up with your coach, explain how you feel. Yes you've got to trust your coach, but you've also got to be able to speak to her honestly and openly about everything, its very much needed throughout prep, trust me.

She'll no doubt have felt the same when she's done this, and other girls she's coached and coaching will also probably feel the same.

She's put this plan together for you, so she's the one who will be able to explain in the best way why she's doing everything she is doing.


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Keeks said:


> When you catch up with your coach, explain how you feel. Yes you've got to trust your coach, but you've also got to be able to speak to her honestly and openly about everything, its very much needed throughout prep, trust me.
> 
> She'll no doubt have felt the same when she's done this, and other girls she's coached and coaching will also probably feel the same.
> 
> She's put this plan together for you, so she's the one who will be able to explain in the best way why she's doing everything she is doing.


I always feel better when having spoke to her! Last time we caught up I felt pretty crap and ane got me round it. I tend to feel a little lost when I haven't been able to catch up with her properly.

Really hoping to catch up with her tomorrow! X


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Still smashing it Grace


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

You do look bigger and better in certain areas, especially in your glutes and calfs. But at the same time, your waist looks silimmer and your back looks more muscular.

But it's probably mainly water from the rapid weight gain, which can be lost in days.

Lighting in pictures can give you a a different look also.

I think your certainly going In the right direction.


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> You do look bigger and better in certain areas, especially in your glutes and calfs. But at the same time, your waist looks silimmer and your back looks more muscular.
> 
> But it's probably mainly water from the rapid weight gain, which can be lost in days.
> 
> ...


really? You think...I felt so much better in the left pictures back in September! The right pictures (today) feel a million miles from where I want to be! You haven't got the images confused?

None the less keep pushing I'm sure it will be worth it all!!


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Can see positive changes throughout, but you look highly [email protected] in every single pic tbh.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

You look F*CKING AMAZING imho, Keep mind on track


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Must be hard for a female to add weight like that. I'm bulking atm and am struggling to deal with losing abs and definition. You still look good though admittedly your ass (great ass btw) is better in the left pic but as you said you only have 4 weeks to go then you start your cut. A lot will be water weight and will come off quickly. It'll be worth it in the end so stick at it


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Abc987 said:


> Must be hard for a female to add weight like that. I'm bulking atm and am struggling to deal with losing abs and definition. You still look good though admittedly your ass (great ass btw) is better in the left pic but as you said you only have 4 weeks to go then you start your cut. A lot will be water weight and will come off quickly. It'll be worth it in the end so stick at it


it is probably mentally the hardest thing I have ever done. I almost want it to stop but I'm in too deep and I know that within a month I will be prepping and it will fall into place. I've always been a tiny person sitting at between 50-55kg, so to be here feels almost torturous!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Grace45 said:


> it is probably mentally the hardest thing I have ever done. I almost want it to stop but I'm in too deep and I know that within a month I will be prepping and it will fall into place. I've always been a tiny person sitting at between 50-55kg, so to be here feels almost torturous!


i go gym/take gear for vanity. I like to look and feel better than the average man but that's it. I wouldnt have the dedication to compete It's to involved for me. you seem dedicated though so there's no doubt you'll smash the prep too. Just keep at it not long now and You'll be busting a 6 pack


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Grace45 said:


> really? You think...I felt so much better in the left pictures back in September! The right pictures (today) feel a million miles from where I want to be! You haven't got the images confused?
> 
> None the less keep pushing I'm sure it will be worth it all!!


I think you looking bigger has you said . When your diet. You will see all your hard work.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Archaic said:


> Can see positive changes throughout, but you look highly [email protected] in every single pic tbh.


 :lol: Just telling it how it is lad yeah


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Grace, I've seen my friends go through this. Stick with it! When the bulk starts to move you will look amaaaaaaaaazing underneath. It's not long to go before you head off in the other direction, and believe me, you will be wanting to chew your own leg off by the time you've finished, lol.

get your mind on it, remind yourself of your goal constantly and dig deep.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm the opposite end of the spectrum to you. As you know I've been cutting for the past few weeks and dropped a fair bit of weight. After being so big for so long I'm now convinced I look tiny.

You have to remember the bigger picture, your bulk is a means to an end. Who gives a s**t if you think you look huge or I think I look small.....it's only temporary.... To achieve something you've wanted for a long time.

For what it's worth im positive your bang on target plus there's too many positive comments for us all to be wrong! Keep at it!!

p.s I actually quite like your fat back


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

This is happening right now...I could not be happier...

View attachment IMG_1776.mov


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> This is happening right now...I could not be happier...
> 
> View attachment 118230


Your gonna be whizzing your tits off lol

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Grace45 said:


> This is happening right now...I could not be happier...
> 
> View attachment 118230


Such a shame you've got a southern accent :mellow:


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Verno said:


> Your gonna be whizzing your tits off lol
> 
> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


I know!!! I dont expect to sleep tonight!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

A1243R said:


> Such a shame you've got a southern accent :mellow:


Could be worse..... Could be northern....!!!!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Bignath4607 said:


> wtf is it a vid or sommat can't hear or see owt is it graces first pre workout or sommat lol


Near enough mate. First coffee for weeks :lol:


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Verno said:


> I'm the opposite end of the spectrum to you. As you know I've been cutting for the past few weeks and dropped a fair bit of weight. After being so big for so long *I'm now convinced I look tiny*.
> 
> You have to remember the bigger picture, your bulk is a means to an end. Who gives a s**t if you think you look huge or I think I look small.....it's only temporary.... To achieve something you've wanted for a long time.
> 
> ...


Wee Vern? lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

herc said:


> Wee Vern? lol


whoever told you that was lying!

It was really, really cold! :blush:


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Verno said:


> whoever told you that was lying!
> 
> It was really, really cold! :blush:


 :lol: trust you to make it sexual!! lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

herc said:


> :lol: trust you to make it sexual!! lol


 :sneaky2:


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Such a shame you've got a southern accent :mellow:


whats wrong with my accent!!!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Bignath4607 said:


> oi what's wrong wi northerners :angry:


lol nowt mate 

Hang on a minute. Aren't you from Notts?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> whats wrong with my accent!!!


Right well on that that note, I'm off to bed.

@A1243R Remember subtlety is weilded like a feather duster! Not a sledgehammer!!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Verno said:


> Could be worse..... Could be northern....!!!!


How rude...


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Grace45 said:


> whats wrong with my accent!!!


Well im sorry gracey but its not northern... I don't like southern accents sowwi :lol: Ill exit silently...


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Well im sorry gracey but its not northern... I don't like southern accents sowwi :lol: Ill exit silently...


You cant dislike someone based on their accent...


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Bignath4607 said:


> hell no what gives you that idea buddy I'm Leeds Leeds Leeds Yorkshire born Yorkshire bred strong int arm thick int head lol


Must just be getting you confused with someone else mate. My apologies good sir


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@Verno

Inboxed you.... :thumbup1:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Grace45 said:


> You cant dislike someone based on their accent...


Who says?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Well im sorry gracey but its not northern...* I don't like southern accents sowwi * :lol: Ill exit silently...


We are through then! :mellow:


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Who says?


It doesn't define someone. Shall I put on a northern accent for you in future...won't change who I actually am mind...


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Drogon said:


> We are through then! :mellow:


 :lol: They just annoy me... as long as you stay behind a keyboard youll be fine 



Grace45 said:


> It doesn't define someone. Shall I put on a northern accent for you in future...won't change who I actually am mind...


Well if you dont mind :whistling: You're very accommodating... 

I know it doesnt define someone :lol: Can just be a little annoying but ill let you off...


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> You cant dislike someone based on their accent...


Course you can, scousers


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

I've had two cups of coffee...thats enough for today...Head is buzzing!!!!!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Course you can, scousers


Nah scouse girls have sexy as fuark accent


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Nah scouse girls have sexy as fuark accent


Dirty as f**k, love it haha


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Grace45 said:


> really? You think...I felt so much better in the left pictures back in September! The right pictures (today) feel a million miles from where I want to be! You haven't got the images confused?
> 
> None the less keep pushing I'm sure it will be worth it all!!


Getting a tan again will help your look also


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Weighed at 66.5kg this morning. Weight gain is slowing down which is a relief to be honest! Ordered my suit yesterday end of season sales meant I got an awesome price.

Everything's been going okay. Diets been a little sloppy, eating for convenience kind of thing! I really need to reign that in before the shock of prep starts. Haven't been able to get hold of my coach properly for about 2 week which is a little frustrating but I know shes crazy busy judging and darting back and forth. I am due to see her before xmas but as yet haven't been able to set a date. Really hoping to get hold of her this week or there's no chance I will get a date in between xmas activities and 2 jobs!

So I've now got 4-5 weeks left of this bulk and then it's time to start prep! I've got a s**t cough and swollen throat but I really need to push out these last few weeks of good training! Its leg day today!!!!! I should probably take the day off and clear this throat but I cant train tomorrow so no can do


----------



## herb (Nov 1, 2014)

only just seeing this, I'm in keep up the good work


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Grace45 said:


> Waist 26 inches
> 
> Quads 21.5
> 
> ...


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> Weighed at 66.5kg this morning. Weight gain is slowing down which is a relief to be honest! Ordered my suit yesterday end of season sales meant I got an awesome price.
> 
> Everything's been going okay. *Diets been a little sloppy, eating for convenience kind of thing!* I really need to reign that in before the shock of prep starts. Haven't been able to get hold of my coach properly for about 2 week which is a little frustrating but I know shes crazy busy judging and darting back and forth. I am due to see her before xmas but as yet haven't been able to set a date. Really hoping to get hold of her this week or there's no chance I will get a date in between xmas activities and 2 jobs!
> 
> ...


 Your on my wispa diet then?

Looking good. Am still in love :wub:


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Hey Hey!

I've been real quiet on here lately. To be blunt I've practically lost the plot. It would seem my coach has decided to ignore my calls & messages and I am taking it as a hint that I am dropped, for what I do not know. Its been 4 weeks since I saw her and 3 since we spoke.

For a while I thought I would jack it all in and not bother to compete, but I've come too far for that. I've decided that I will try one last time to make contact tomorrow then I won't bother until the otherside of xmas. Prep is due to start on Jan 3rd so if I have heard nothing by then I will have to prep myself. If I get to comp date and I'm not happy with the package I will delay the date if competing.

I'm a bit nervous, anxiety through the roof. I've come way too far now to stop and I am carrying an extra 12kg which I need to shift!

G x


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> You know what that's a real shame hope there isn't any underlying issues don't worry too much about it you can learn a lot from people on here or YouTube I done my first comp practically by myself only help I had was tweak of my diet the important thing is to work your socks off no matter what and remember the stupid question is the only one you don't ask ! I know a lot take the pee on here but I'm sure there's a lot willing to help out too keep us posted lil beast


 Thank you! I could have the wrong end of the stick but there are things not adding up. Seeing as i have never questioned or bothered her its really been getting to me


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> What an unprofessional person she is, I'd be fuming
> 
> who was she?


 Lets just say not someone I thought would do it. I am really tempted to go and try calling her again...but I've called her everyday this week! When I get frustrated I push and don't like being blanked.

Like I said I could be wrong...but it certaintly doesnt feel that way!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Possibly it's a difficult time of year for a lot of people so don't go jumping the gun you should have a good idea of what your doing training wise so do the best you can the important thing is focus and not to give up coz as u say you've came this far so you might aswell do the rest there was days I doubted me Sen but then I told myself even if I got on stage and came last it's better than saying your gonna do it then not bothering as long as your doing it for your reasons than someone else it'll all be worth it and at least you can say you've done it too end of the day it's your first crack so it's where you make mistakes and learn from them you Gotta good foundation so utilise that :thumb ps sorry for the lecture lol


 No no I appreciate it! Its all a huge learning curve. I'm still knuckled down as ever, still focused. Just feeling a little put out. You know whatsapp has a little time stamp and shows when someones online...I should probably stop paying attention to it!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Well it's good your still thinking positive so make sure you channel it the right way and too right it's a learning curve that's what I loved about the process guess I'm a sucker for learning haha bit stalky on the whatsapp lol only kidding I understand your frustration give her a few days and if still blanking send a pic holding a card or sommat with fook you I've boned your bloke lol might get an answer maybe not the one your after mind haha


 I should clarify I only become stalker when I send a message and can see its been read immediatly then ignored. I am not obsessive! Ha ha!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> I don't think anyone has an excuse in not getting back to someone in 3 weeks no matter how busy they are unless they're very ill. Would have no issue in naming and shaming as I'd have lost all confidence in them to go the distance with my goals.
> 
> Imagine this was coming up to show date when your head is all over the place? Really bad show IMO


 Thats whats been running through my head. I'm meant to see her before xmas, no idea when. Meant to start prep on Jan 3rd but dont know enough about it...If I was in full prep I would be a state by now!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> I should clarify I only become stalker when I send a message and can see its been read immediatly then ignored. I am not obsessive! Ha ha!


 Youve been stalking me for less than that for months now :scared:

 :lol:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

That's really s**t your coach is ignoring you, no excuse for that at all.

I'm sure you will be ok with prep, there is always loads on here to help with advice if you need it


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Hello!

My coach finally contacted me, apologising, I am seeing her this sunday. Even though my confidence was knocked I will keep going with her. I do trust her, shes got me this far plus she will actually be one of my judges on the day!

Training is going well. I ran this week for the first time since tearing my ankle ligament! My working squat is sitting at 85kg 4x10. I want to do a 1RM but I dont want to mess my ankle around now its finally healing. Deadlifts have gone a bit poor...I seem to have sudden form issues when my forms always been good so I've lowered the weight to try and get rid of my newly acclaimed bad habits!

Eating, MINCE PIES...constantly - Freshly cooked by nan - Trying to feel festive. She sent me home with about 20 last week and I have raced through them. Sitting at 66.7kg still!

I am doing posing practice everyday...trying really hard to get my 1/4 turns right!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

great news, bet you feel much better having spoken to her.


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

BestBefore1989 said:


> great news, bet you feel much better having spoken to her.


 Still a little butt hurt...Not sure what her issue was and hoping she doesn't do it again! But yes I do feel better!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Do read your journal just dont post... too many sops already pinging over you haha

Anyway re the coach I'd drop her imo.. shes obviously unreliable and the last thing you want in prep is thinking will my coach do ANOTHER dissappearing act!

Just my opinion


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Galaxy said:


> Do read your journal just dont post... too many sops already pinging over you haha
> 
> Anyway re the coach I'd drop her imo.. shes obviously unreliable and the last thing you want in prep is thinking will my coach do ANOTHER dissappearing act!
> 
> Just my opinion


 She has another chance...maybe I am too forgiving...She has alot of knowledge...I would be stupid to not utilize that!


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Grace45 said:


> She has another chance...maybe I am too forgiving...She has alot of knowledge...I would be stupid to not utilize that!


 If she will be judging everyone on the day stick with her and keep her sweet.

Polictics > package


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Drogon said:


> If she will be judging everyone on the day stick with her and keep her sweet.
> 
> Polictics > package


 I wholeheartedly agree. This is why I am staying put. I may have all been accidental who knows, but for a moment I really panicked!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Drogon said:
> 
> 
> > If she will be judging everyone on the day stick with her and keep her sweet.
> ...


The Wolf of UKM


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

figured I would post a work out for a change...

Shoulders tonight! Went as follows

Dumbell shoulder press: 14kg 2x12 16kg 1x10

Barbell shoulder press (behind head) 15kg 4x10

Bent over lateral raise superset with rear delt lateral raise 6kg 3x 12 of each

Standing Lateral raise (8kg) superset with barbell horizontal raise (15) 3 x 10 of each

Face pulls 60lb x14 80 x 10 dropset 80x10 60x10 40x8 20x10

Plate raises 10kg x12 15x10 10 to fail.

I only had 45 minutes so had to rush through it!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

As of tomorrow I am officially in complete prep!!!! The bulk is over, I've gained enough and both me and Sarah are happy with where I am at! So it's done! Ending at 67.2kg...

My life's about to become chicken and veg and little else, she's decarbing me. Xmas day I have free reign but then it's a further decarb for 2 weeks then revaluation!

Wish me luck!!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Grace45 said:


> As of tomorrow I am officially in complete prep!!!! The bulk is over, I've gained enough and both me and Sarah are happy with where I am at! So it's done! Ending at 67.2kg...
> 
> My life's about to become chicken and veg and little else, she's decarbing me. Xmas day I have free reign but then it's a further decarb for 2 weeks then revaluation!
> 
> Wish me luck!!


Welcome to cutting over Christmas crew


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> What an unprofessional person she is, I'd be fuming
> 
> who was she?


 She sounds terrible. I agree here.

Hopefully you haven't been stung too hard.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Omen669 said:


> She sounds terrible. I agree here.
> 
> Hopefully you haven't been stung too hard.


 It's all been sorted now i reckon, sucked at the time but ok now...


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

If she's judging you then tell her you'll be demanding a refund for her services if you don't win


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

dumdum said:


> It's all been sorted now i reckon, sucked at the time but ok now...


 That's ok then.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> What an awful time to start prep lol! I'd enjoy Xmas then start... Mind you I'm an eternal bulker lol!


 Bulk till you die......


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> What an awful time to start prep lol! I'd enjoy Xmas then start... Mind you I'm an eternal bulker lol!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Okay so I'm dying over here...

Hungry isn't the word...eating sugar free jelly till it comes out my ears...


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Lots of water helps, sugar free jelly is something I'll try! At the end of the day it's water aswell pretty much so it all helps! Stick at it!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

dumdum said:


> Lots of water helps, sugar free jelly is something I'll try! At the end of the day it's water aswell pretty much so it all helps! Stick at it!


 I'm doing the water...and the coffee...and then a can of Diet Coke when I'm really a struggling!! Try the jelly it hits the spot for a while


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Pepsi max cherry is the best thing ever in a cut!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> What an awful time to start prep lol! I'd enjoy Xmas then start... Mind you I'm an eternal bulker lol!


 Oh I'm taking Xmas day & Boxing Day off!!! I've made desserts already and I am not missing out!!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

I had a weigh in this morning, 64.7kg!!!

And dry chicken and broccoli at 6am is not fun...


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

what is the new diet now @Grace45 ?? when is show day?


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

herc said:


> what is the new diet now @Grace45 ?? when is show day?


 April 24th!

Chicken and greens

20g oats with water, 1 scoop whey

Turkey with greens

Chicken and greens

Tuna & greens

cod

Peanut butter

AND THATS IT!!!!!


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Grace45 said:


> April 24th!
> 
> Chicken and greens
> 
> ...


 HAve you been given a refeed/cheat meal/day at all? it looks very low in carb&fat. How you feeling atm?


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Sundays I have a cheat meal.

Tbh I feel flat, tired and starving. I can handle everything but the dry horrible chicken...I dread the 2 chicken meals! This is only for 3-4 weeks!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Couldn't face dry food like that, needs some sauce!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Adz said:


> Couldn't face dry food like that, needs some sauce!


 I cannot lie it is grim...really quite depressing!


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Chicken needn't be dry at all, how are you cooking it @Grace45

Turkey on the other hand.. I'd stick to chicken lol


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Grace45 said:


> April 24th!
> 
> Chicken and greens
> 
> ...


 Pretty much the banzi cutting diet  you'll soon be in show condition!!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

superpube said:


> Chicken needn't be dry at all, how are you cooking it @Grace45
> 
> Turkey on the other hand.. I'd stick to chicken lol


 grilling it 3 days worth at a time...any suggestions? bare in mind cant use any oil or butter etc!


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

I roast it at around 120 degres until its still pinkish inside, let latent heat finish it off

Obviously if you're cooking in bulk i guess you're reheating, no chance of keeping it moist second time around

Both me and wife eat it cold in work breaks and cook fresh at home


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Grace45 said:


> superpube said:
> 
> 
> > Chicken needn't be dry at all, how are you cooking it @Grace45
> ...


Poached in water with herbs will keep it moist for days


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Grace45 said:


> Sundays I have a cheat meal.
> 
> Tbh I feel flat, tired and starving. I can handle everything but the dry horrible chicken...I dread the 2 chicken meals! This is only for 3-4 weeks!


 I would add some herbs/spices to the chicken it makes a world of difference.


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

herc said:


> I would add some herbs/spices to the chicken it makes a world of difference.


 ive got seasoning on them but still dry?



Frandeman said:


> Poached in water with herbs will keep it moist for days


 even when reheated?


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

What about these @Grace45









Absolute god send if you ask me


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Low calorie / carb sauces should be able to be included in most diets.

No need to eat dry chicken at all.

Even a little gravy goes a long way. 50cals per serving.


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

bornagod said:


> What about these @Grace45
> 
> View attachment 118980
> 
> ...


 will check the sodium content!


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Grace45 said:


> ive got seasoning on them but still dry?
> 
> even when reheated?


 as @Frandeman said poach it as it will stay moist longer. problem is when you reheat it does dry up. at least with herbs/spices its less bland taste. add a sprinkle of freshly squeeze lemon on top


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Grace45 said:


> grilling it 3 days worth at a time...any suggestions? bare in mind cant use any oil or butter etc!


 Boil it.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Grace45 said:


> herc said:
> 
> 
> > I would add some herbs/spices to the chicken it makes a world of difference.


 ive got seasoning on them but still dry?



 Frandeman said:


> Poached in water with herbs will keep it moist for days


 even when reheated?

Reheat it in water...add lemon and herbs again in the water.. Would be wet and moist..how We like it

Poaching it's no boiling yes? 

I like to make chicken broths

chicken veg and spices...

Only carbs from vegetables

And it's ready to eat in 5 min


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Grace45 said:


> will check the sodium content!


 No need hun just checked for you :thumb: 2.18g of salt per total serving


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

bornagod said:


> No need hun just checked for you :thumb: 2.18g of salt per total serving


 beautiful!! Thank you!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

I cover breasts in extra hot Cajun chicken spices and wrap in foil with two tablespoons of water for two 200g breasts, cook at 180 for 25-30 mins and it's juicy as you like, presuming wrapping in foil keeps it moist...


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

bornagod said:


> What about these @Grace45
> 
> View attachment 118980
> 
> ...


 Got to agree with you here! These things are a amazing! I use these to cook my chicken pretty much everyday! Even throw your veg into it aswel.


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

If you really are struggling with dry chicken then try one of these machines, now they aren't the cheapest things in the world but you will be in most moist heaven.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=sous+vide


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

dumdum said:


> I cover breasts in extra hot Cajun chicken spices


 I prefer to cover them in squirty cream :devil2:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Merry Xmas @Grace45 :beer: enjoy your food!!!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

BestBefore1989 said:


>


 Ahh merry Christmas!!!



dumdum said:


> Merry Xmas @Grace45 :beer: enjoy your food!!!


 Merry Christmas! I ate wayyyyy too much! B


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> How was it in the mad house and did Skye drop by ? Happy Christmas @Grace45


 It was lovely if I am honest!! I did go carb crazy though!!! And no she didn't! Happy Christmas xX


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

The maggi bags are great as they retain the liquid in the bags. Same as when when you cook chicken breast in foil with say lemon, the chicken will have water in it more often than not. With the foil creased at the top, the breast will not dry out. pr**k the breast with a fork and baste the Breast with the Lemon/water.

El Paso smokey BBQ fajita mix is my main spice mix. Tesco/Asda home brands are cheaper but i'm loving this one


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Nice to hear you had a cracking time don't worry about them carbs love you'll soon burn them off shame Skye didn't pop by think it's exciting meeting new people guess you'll be back training tomoz then ? When's your comp pencilled in again ? Xx


 April 24th!! I cannot wait to get to the gym tomorrow!! I am sure I will get to meet Skye soon! X


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> April 24th!! I cannot wait to get to the gym tomorrow!! I am sure I will get to meet Skye soon! X


 Jesus I wouldn't want to be at that meet! :scared:


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Soo how are we all feeling after xmas? Festively plump?

Not gonna lie the rebound over the last few days has been pretty hard. I did take full advantage over the period and it was a mistake, i struggled massively to stop eating. Chances are my husband wanted to divorce me yesterday...

Feeling good though, sitting at 64.4kg so I have lost 2.6kg, not too shabby considering i'm just over a week in and had enough mince pies to build a small house. Training's the same as always, some days I'm going with the motions others I can't wait to get in there!

Seeing Sarah on 9th for my first posing class, my bikini has been delivered too! Its all so exciting!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Yep I've eaten far too much, but f**k it, it's only a few days.

Back on it now


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Weigh in day today! 63.9kg so that's 7lb lost!! Everything's going really well. I have a refeed this evening which I cannot wait for I've looked forward to it all week!! CARBS!!!

I do feel really flat which I'm guessing is carb depletion?

Heres a photo update anyway!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> @Grace45 did you say your on Instagram ? If so do you mind if I add/follow you ?


 Of course!! Gracefit89 ☺


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> @Grace45 did you say your on Instagram ? If so do you mind if I add/follow you ?


Stalker alert lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Stalker alert lol
> ...


Lol no not me mate

felone_fitness


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm only down 0.4kg this week which truthful has really wound me up...this is a 5 day comparison and though there are differences I am as always worried about the scale number. I seem to have really ground myself as much as I can this week. I am hoping for a bigger drop next week...some of this weight needs to start shifting.

Im so wound up and I'm so bloody hungry and frustrated!!! I'm driving to see Sarah tomorrow, so I'm really interested in what she has to say!


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Grace45 said:


> I'm only down 0.4kg this week which truthful has really wound me up...this is a 5 day comparison and though there are differences I am as always worried about the scale number. I seem to have really ground myself as much as I can this week. I am hoping for a bigger drop next week...some of this weight needs to start shifting.
> 
> Im so wound up and I'm so bloody hungry and frustrated!!! I'm driving to see Sarah tomorrow, so I'm really interested in what she has to say!
> 
> ...


 Still looking good though. I'm sure it'll start dropping off you soon enough


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

So I realise I'm not really updating much here...

Sarah was happy with my progress, she's taken my scales away from me for 4 weeks to prove that the number doesn't matter! I desperately want to weigh myself. She's also upped my cardio to 60min X 5. Food increased slightly as she has added some sweet potatoe to my day!! Happy happy!

Ive just finished training legs...my squats dropped to 70kg but I seem to have been able to maintain that for the last 2 weeks so I'm happy with that for now. I chucked in loads of supersets this week to mix things up a little.

The only concern coach has is my bum. At 5ft 0in I carry a lot of weight on my lower body in particular my butt. She's said it's too low and I have too much cellulite there. So I'm doing 5 sets of walking lunges daily the length of my gym. Currently hating them!!

Diets going so well! I haven't made a single slip up, I am enjoying what I am eating though I am undeniably hungry most of my day!! I had the most anazing cheat meal on Sunday of my mums home made lasagne. It's now her duty to do my cheat meals every week...seriously the best thing I have ever eaten!!








Today is a year to the day since I started bulking so effectively since I started this journey. I've given myself a bit of a pat on the back for coming this far!!


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

Grace45 said:


> So I realise I'm not really updating much here...
> 
> Sarah was happy with my progress, she's taken my scales away from me for 4 weeks to prove that the number doesn't matter! I desperately want to weigh myself. She's also upped my cardio to 60min X 5. Food increased slightly as she has added some sweet potatoe to my day!! Happy happy!
> 
> ...


 Edible. Absolutely edible........................... lasagne that is :tongue:

I'm here all week. :beer:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Grace45 said:


> The only concern coach has is my bum. At 5ft 0in I carry a lot of weight on my lower body in particular my butt. *She's said it's too low and I have too much cellulite there.* So I'm doing 5 sets of walking lunges daily the length of my gym. Currently hating them!!
> 
> Diets going so well! I haven't made a single slip up, I am enjoying what I am eating though I am undeniably hungry most of my day!! I had the most anazing cheat meal on Sunday of my mums home made lasagne. It's now her duty to do my cheat meals every week...seriously the best thing I have ever eaten!!
> 
> ...


 strange she tells you this... then advises you to eat cheat meals?


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

mal said:


> strange she tells you this... then advises you to eat cheat meals?


 cheat meals = mental sanity.

I may have a fat ass but I am sure she would rather that then me go insane. Plus I am really low carb all week...So Sunday allows me a small refeed to get some energy back in.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Grace45 said:


> cheat meals = mental sanity.
> 
> I may have a fat ass but I am sure she would rather that then me go insane. Plus I am really low carb all week...So Sunday allows me a small refeed to get some energy back in.


 well your not fat imo.....see a lot of women go down a very low carb route killing themselves....have you tried eating a few more

carbs but maybe doing a lot more cardio and higher volume training?


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

mal said:


> well your not fat imo.....see a lot of women go down a very low carb route killing themselves....have you tried eating a few more
> 
> carbs but maybe doing a lot more cardio and higher volume training?


 I am literally doing as my coach asks. She openly admits that she doesn't know how my body will react to things. I actually feel fine being low carb I am already doing an hours cardio a day plus my training I cant say I have time for any more cardio on top of 2 kids and work.

My coach is good in the sense that if I say something isn't feeling good for me she will change it. She just doesn't like my bum!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I've only ever dieted once in my life but I found that having a cheat meal every few weeks instead of every week made a huge difference. I was on about 30g carbs a day also.

Just my own experience.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Grace45 said:


> I am literally doing as my coach asks. She openly admits that she doesn't know how my body will react to things. I actually feel fine being low carb I am already doing an hours cardio a day plus my training I cant say I have time for any more cardio on top of 2 kids and work.
> 
> *My coach is good in the sense that if I say something isn't feeling good for me she will change it*. She just doesn't like my bum!


 well it never feels good if its working ,especially if there chocolate in the cupboard lol.......maybe shes a bit jel of your glutes!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

mal said:


> well it never feels good if its working ,especially if there chocolate in the cupboard lol.......maybe shes a bit jel of your glutes!


 Don't get me wrong it doesn't feel good in the sense that i want to live like this forever...but i can just about handle it! Ha ha!

Shes a body builder, I am a figure shape. We are quite different!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

sen said:


> I've only ever dieted once in my life but I found that having a cheat meal every few weeks instead of every week made a huge difference. I was on about 30g carbs a day also.
> 
> Just my own experience.


 I wouldn't be able to cope. I loose my cheat in 6 weeks so for the moment I am enjoying them whilst I have them!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Grace45 said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > well your not fat imo.....see a lot of women go down a very low carb route killing themselves....have you tried eating a few more
> ...


 I am literally doing as my coach asks. She openly admits that she doesn't know how my body will react to things. I actually feel fine being low carb I am already doing an hours cardio a day plus my training I cant say I have time for any more cardio on top of 2 kids and work.

My coach is good in the sense that if I say something isn't feeling good for me she will change it. She just doesn't like my bum!

This is what would stop me getting a coach....they don't know how your body will respond to things so how are they able to tell you what to do? I know exactly how my body responds to things.


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I am literally doing as my coach asks. She openly admits that she doesn't know how my body will react to things. I actually feel fine being low carb I am already doing an hours cardio a day plus my training I cant say I have time for any more cardio on top of 2 kids and work.
> 
> My coach is good in the sense that if I say something isn't feeling good for me she will change it. She just doesn't like my bum!
> 
> This is what would stop me getting a coach....they don't know how your body will respond to things so how are they able to tell you what to do? I know exactly how my body responds to things.


 I don't know how my body responds. I've never done this myself.

Plus I like having someone to bounce off, I like having someone to pull me out of the mental head f**k of prep...

Can I add I personally would never actually pay for a coach...I don't pay mine. Its just nice to have someone there to guide when stuck


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Grace45 said:


> I don't know how my body responds. I've never done this myself.
> 
> Plus I like having someone to bounce off, I like having someone to pull me out of the mental head f**k of prep...
> 
> Can I add I personally would never actually pay for a coach...I don't pay mine. Its just nice to have someone there to guide when stuck


 How much more prep time do you have left?

Why wouldn't you pay for this service? Surely you would unless you don't value their knowledge.


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> How much more prep time do you have left?
> 
> Why wouldn't you pay for this service? Surely you would unless you don't value their knowledge.


 I have 13 weeks left.

Because I have met a lot of people who do it simply because they love the sport and have more passion then someone taking money. It put me off paid coaches. You see all these Instagram coaches etc who just give cookie cutter plans. I went to meet a paid coach who told me I wouldn't get anywhere without the use of PED's ...I walked out.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Grace45 said:


> I have 13 weeks left.
> 
> Because I have met a lot of people who do it simply because they love the sport and have more passion then someone taking money. It put me off paid coaches. You see all these Instagram coaches etc who just give cookie cutter plans. I went to meet a paid coach who told me I wouldn't get anywhere without the use of PED's ...I walked out.


 As long as that person is able to offer the support you need. I has someone passionate about bodybuilding my first prep, also for free, was a nightmare nearer the show when I wasn't where I needed to be and he wasn't around.

Side note: I don't care what anybody says about their body, they do not always know what is best. Especially when you have a prep coach who gets people in shape time after time.


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I am literally doing as my coach asks. She openly admits that she doesn't know how my body will react to things. I actually feel fine being low carb I am already doing an hours cardio a day plus my training I cant say I have time for any more cardio on top of 2 kids and work.
> 
> My coach is good in the sense that if I say something isn't feeling good for me she will change it. She just doesn't like my bum!
> 
> This is what would stop me getting a coach....they don't know how your body will respond to things so how are they able to tell you what to do? I know exactly how my body responds to things.


 Surely you would have a coach for the first time, you've (as in anyone) never entered a competition and can only go on what's on the net. No idea on dosages or what aas to use. You pay them cos they've been there and don't me it, they may not no your body but they can certainly help out a lot. If/when I enter a completion I will certainly be using a coach


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

elliot1989 said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > I am literally doing as my coach asks. She openly admits that she doesn't know how my body will react to things. I actually feel fine being low carb I am already doing an hours cardio a day plus my training I cant say I have time for any more cardio on top of 2 kids and work.
> ...


 Surely you would have a coach for the first time, you've (as in anyone) never entered a competition and can only go on what's on the net. No idea on dosages or what aas to use. You pay them cos they've been there and don't me it, they may not no your body but they can certainly help out a lot. If/when I enter a completion I will certainly be using a coach

I won't be using one


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Surely you would have a coach for the first time, you've (as in anyone) never entered a competition and can only go on what's on the net. No idea on dosages or what aas to use. You pay them cos they've been there and don't me it, they may not no your body but they can certainly help out a lot. If/when I enter a completion I will certainly be using a coach
> 
> I won't be using one


 That's your choice, let's see how you get on


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> As long as that person is able to offer the support you need. I has someone passionate about bodybuilding my first prep, also for free, was a nightmare nearer the show when I wasn't where I needed to be and he wasn't around.
> 
> Side note: I don't care what anybody says about their body, they do not always know what is best. Especially when you have a prep coach who gets people in shape time after time.


 I am lucky in that apart from a small hiccup a while ago she is always there. She is a UKBFF judge so knows my federation thoroughly and will be my judge on the day. Most importantly I trust her with my body. This is my first prep it's not going to be straight forward and i accept that.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Grace45 said:


> I am lucky in that apart from a small hiccup a while ago she is always there. She is a UKBFF judge so knows my federation thoroughly and will be my judge on the day. Most importantly I trust her with my body. This is my first prep it's not going to be straight forward and i accept that.


 Sarah Bridges


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Sarah Bridges


 Correct. We have a really good relationship, she listens and she doesn't judge. I wouldn't change.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

elliot1989 said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Surely you would have a coach for the first time, you've (as in anyone) never entered a competition and can only go on what's on the net. No idea on dosages or what aas to use. You pay them cos they've been there and don't me it, they may not no your body but they can certainly help out a lot. If/when I enter a completion I will certainly be using a coach
> ...


 That's your choice, let's see how you get on

We'll see lol might be good...might be bad....but I did it myyyyy wayyyyy haha


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Felone you need coaching posing


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

FelonE said:


> I am literally doing as my coach asks. She openly admits that she doesn't know how my body will react to things. I actually feel fine being low carb I am already doing an hours cardio a day plus my training I cant say I have time for any more cardio on top of 2 kids and work.
> 
> My coach is good in the sense that if I say something isn't feeling good for me she will change it. She just doesn't like my bum!
> 
> This is what would stop me getting a coach....*they don't know how your body will respond to things *so how are they able to tell you what to do? I know exactly how my body responds to things.


 spot on...they just make it up as they go along constantly changing things/food,, this is the worst thing you can do dieting

for a show. its a gamble.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

mal said:


> spot on...they just make it up as they go along constantly changing things/food,, this is the worst thing you can do dieting
> 
> for a show. its a gamble.


 A good coach doesn't change much, shouldn't be a need to, apart from reduce kcals. Not sure of your experience with them.

Doing a show without a coach, is a gamble imo.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dark sim said:


> *A good coach doesn't change much, shouldn't be a need to*, apart from reduce kcals. Not sure of your experience with them.
> 
> Doing a show without a coach, is a gamble imo.


 yes I agree with that ..if you use one....like I said if they were chopping n changing things often the

outcome wouldn't be good imo.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Frandeman said:


> Felone you need coaching posing


 Bet he rocks up on stage in those bloody boxers. :thumb


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

richardrahl said:


> Frandeman said:
> 
> 
> > Felone you need coaching posing


 Bet he rocks up on stage in those bloody boxers. :thumb

I would love to see him on those 

Posing is hard ... I got no fu**ing clue

I would need someone to teach me..

You can't learn alone from YouTube


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Frandeman said:


> Bet he rocks up on stage in those bloody boxers. :thumb
> 
> I would love to see him on those
> 
> ...


 Agreed. Need face to face instruction from somebody with experience in order to nail it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Felone you need coaching posing


I'll be getting help with that fo sho lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

richardrahl said:


> Frandeman said:
> 
> 
> > Felone you need coaching posing


 Bet he rocks up on stage in those bloody boxers. :thumb

Standard bruv


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Frandeman said:
> 
> 
> > Felone you need coaching posing


I'll be getting help with that fo sho lol

You diet and training is nailed mate

You should think about your weaknesses

And practice makes perfection


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Frandeman said:
> ...


I'll be getting help with that fo sho lol

You diet and training is nailed mate

You should think about your weaknesses

And practice makes perfection 

You're my only weakness treacle


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I know I know

I heard that all the time.

Shame I only got one ?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Sarah Bridges


 Wow that is not nice...(imo ofc)


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Drogon said:


> Wow that is not nice...(imo ofc)


 ??? why


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Grace45 said:


> ??? why


 Google image of Sarah Bridges.

Not saying she is not a great coach (may well be).

Personal taste ofc


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Drogon said:


> Google image of Sarah Bridges.
> 
> Not saying she is not a great coach (may well be).
> 
> Personal taste ofc


 shes one of the nicest people I have ever met!


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Grace45 said:


> shes one of the nicest people I have ever met!


 I am sure she is lovely...meant nothing against her personality.


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm so frustrated with myself. This weeks been pretty s**t, my dog got really ill and stopped breathing properly so was taken into hospital and we genuinely thought we were going to loose him for a couple of days. He has fluid on his lungs and an issue with his heart. Luckily he was treated and is now just on medication. But during that time I barely ate and although I managed to lift I couldn't fit my cardio in as I was running back and forth constantly. As soon as I Got all my food back on track I've bloated...bloated eating chicken and broccoli!!!

I feel really low. Looking between this week and last week I look worse on this weeks update!! I've got 13 weeks until show but I have to ready 2 weeks out and I still look like a fluffy bloated mess!!! I'm going to speak to Sarah and see what we can do


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Grace45 said:


> I'm so frustrated with myself. This weeks been pretty s**t, my dog got really ill and stopped breathing properly so was taken into hospital and we genuinely thought we were going to loose him for a couple of days. He has fluid on his lungs and an issue with his heart. Luckily he was treated and is now just on medication. But during that time I barely ate and although I managed to lift I couldn't fit my cardio in as I was running back and forth constantly. As soon as I Got all my food back on track I've bloated...bloated eating chicken and broccoli!!!
> 
> I feel really low. Looking between this week and last week I look worse on this weeks update!! I've got 13 weeks until show but I have to ready 2 weeks out and I still look like a fluffy bloated mess!!! I'm going to speak to Sarah and see what we can do


Sorry to here about your dog,glad he's ok now though. Tbh Grace if I was feeling like you are I'd either speak to my coach and say look this isn't working or I'd get a new coach. You haven't got long enough to be having weeks with no progress.


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Sorry to here about your dog,glad he's ok now though. Tbh Grace if I was feeling like you are I'd either speak to my coach and say look this isn't working or I'd get a new coach. You haven't got long enough to be having weeks with no progress.


 I'm definetly going to speak with her today. I am now 11.5lb down in around 4-5weeks but I cannot have weeks where I stall like this. Considering I'm lifting 5x a week with 5 60 min cardio sessions and only eating 1500cals I'm not progressing as I would have hoped!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Grace45 said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to here about your dog,glad he's ok now though. Tbh Grace if I was feeling like you are I'd either speak to my coach and say look this isn't working or I'd get a new coach. You haven't got long enough to be having weeks with no progress.


 I'm definetly going to speak with her today. I am now 11.5lb down in around 4-5weeks but I cannot have weeks where I stall like this. Considering I'm lifting 5x a week with 5 60 min cardio sessions and only eating 1500cals I'm not progressing as I would have hoped!

Yeah I agree. It does sound like everything is in place for you to be dropping fat though so I'm not sure why you're not. Are you having cheat meals?


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I'm definetly going to speak with her today. I am now 11.5lb down in around 4-5weeks but I cannot have weeks where I stall like this. Considering I'm lifting 5x a week with 5 60 min cardio sessions and only eating 1500cals I'm not progressing as I would have hoped!
> 
> Yeah I agree. It does sound like everything is in place for you to be dropping fat though so I'm not sure why you're not. Are you having cheat meals?


 She emphasised it's really important I have one cheat meal a week. Always on a Sunday, and I always have a home cooked meal so I know exactly what's gone in it. Usually it's some kind of Pasta which is weighed with either lean meat or chicken. I'm due one today but I feel I don't even deserve it.

This week I think my body has rebounded from 3 days of next to no food at all back up to my required amount. I suppose that at this low calories anyway it's going to cling on to all I can get? Plus I've missed 2 cardio sessions due to having to be at the vets?? I don't know but I'm super disheartened and feel like I've got no chance now!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Grace45 said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > I'm definetly going to speak with her today. I am now 11.5lb down in around 4-5weeks but I cannot have weeks where I stall like this. Considering I'm lifting 5x a week with 5 60 min cardio sessions and only eating 1500cals I'm not progressing as I would have hoped!
> ...


 She emphasised it's really important I have one cheat meal a week. Always on a Sunday, and I always have a home cooked meal so I know exactly what's gone in it. Usually it's some kind of Pasta which is weighed with either lean meat or chicken. I'm due one today but I feel I don't even deserve it.

This week I think my body has rebounded from 3 days of next to no food at all back up to my required amount. I suppose that at this low calories anyway it's going to cling on to all I can get? Plus I've missed 2 cardio sessions due to having to be at the vets?? I don't know but I'm super disheartened and feel like I've got no chance now!

Don't feel disheartened mate. I'm not trying to tell you what to do cos that's what you're coach is for but me personally I wouldn't be having cheat meals at this stage.


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

FelonE said:


> She emphasised it's really important I have one cheat meal a week. Always on a Sunday, and I always have a home cooked meal so I know exactly what's gone in it. Usually it's some kind of Pasta which is weighed with either lean meat or chicken. I'm due one today but I feel I don't even deserve it.
> 
> This week I think my body has rebounded from 3 days of next to no food at all back up to my required amount. I suppose that at this low calories anyway it's going to cling on to all I can get? Plus I've missed 2 cardio sessions due to having to be at the vets?? I don't know but I'm super disheartened and feel like I've got no chance now!
> 
> Don't feel disheartened mate. I'm not trying to tell you what to do cos that's what you're coach is for but me personally I wouldn't be having cheat meals at this stage.


 I don't think I should be having them weekly...maybe one every 2-3 weeks just to keep my sanity going.

I will be speaking to her properly in a bit and will make some suggestions.

im also going to suggest 20-30 mins to HIIT rather then 60 mins of easy level cardio as I think it would be much more effective!

Thank you for the support


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Grace45 said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > She emphasised it's really important I have one cheat meal a week. Always on a Sunday, and I always have a home cooked meal so I know exactly what's gone in it. Usually it's some kind of Pasta which is weighed with either lean meat or chicken. I'm due one today but I feel I don't even deserve it.
> ...


 I don't think I should be having them weekly...maybe one every 2-3 weeks just to keep my sanity going.

I will be speaking to her properly in a bit and will make some suggestions.

im also going to suggest 20-30 mins to HIIT rather then 60 mins of easy level cardio as I think it would be much more effective!

Thank you for the support

I agree. No problem,want you to do well


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> I wouldn't get too stressed at this point love the water retention will likely be down to cortisol levels aggravated by the unfortunate events with the pooch who I'm glad is ok I'd say don't have a cheat meal smash in a little extra cardio ie 5 mins on top of what your doing stay clean and you will be fine keep your chin up love told it can be testing its a bout how you finish it off :thumb


 That's a fair point, I also ran out of diuretics and my delivery was late. I can be very controlling and obsessive, I need to start pulling some results in!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Diuretics ? When for surely not this early ?


 I've been on dandelion root (a natural diuretic) for months...I hold too much water??


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Grace45 said:
> 
> 
> > That's a fair point, I also ran out of diuretics and my delivery was late. I can be very controlling and obsessive, I need to start pulling some results in!


 Diuretics ? When for surely not this early ?

Wouldn't they be for the last week?


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Diuretics ? When for surely not this early ?
> 
> Wouldn't they be for the last week?


 They aren't full on diuretics, dandelion root, I was on them throughout my bulk too.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I'll give first place already Grace ?


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Yeah only if required I chose not to use them as its a fine art I'm not gonna input on it as I don't wanna potentially confuse/interfere with @Grace45 prep as women do react differently to men in regards to diet and supplements however I do stick by what I said up the cardio and drop the cheat meal ultimately it's your first time so log everything even what you do after the show as I looked better two hours after the show once I had got nourishment in its a funny old game getting it on point just embrace it we all want to do well being a competitor I look back and realise my first time was about the learning how my body reacts now go get em tiger


 If I could kiss you I would...


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Good luck for your comp - will be following this to see how you get on!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Drogon said:


> Google image of Sarah Bridges.
> 
> Not saying she is not a great coach (may well be).
> 
> Personal taste ofc


 She was an IFBB pro bodybuilder, what has what she looks like got to do with her coaching ability? She is also someone very influential in the UKBFF.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> She was an IFBB pro bodybuilder, what has what she looks like got to do with her coaching ability? She is also someone very influential in the UKBFF.


 Please tell me where I said it has anything to do with her coaching ability


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Drogon said:


> Please tell me where I said it has anything to do with her coaching ability


 Why comment on what she looks like? Like it has a bearing on her ability.

"Personal taste ofc"


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

@Grace45 stop worrying about your weight... Those two pictures you look miles different between this week and last week... Looking loads better.

Stop feeling sorry for yourself and MTFU  you're doing great!


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Why comment on what she looks like? Like it has a bearing on her ability.
> 
> "Personal taste ofc"


 Because I'm allowed an opinion on someone's physique on a public forum that is a "bodybuilding" forum and a fundamental aspect is people's looks and aesthetics.

Isn't that what bodybuilding is? Subjective opinion? And the reason for this forum?

Or am I missing something...


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Why comment on what she looks like? Like it has a bearing on her ability.
> 
> "Personal taste ofc"


 I didn't say anything in response drogon because I didn't want to argue with people.

Sarah is an incredible person with a lot of knowledge and she has her own experience to back it up. You cannot judge a book by its cover...


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

A1243R said:


> @Grace45 stop worrying about your weight... Those two pictures you look miles different between this week and last week... Looking loads better.
> 
> Stop feeling sorry for yourself and MTFU  you're doing great!


 Thank you! I really don't see any changes but thank you...

I will MTFU!!!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Drogon said:


> Because I'm allowed an opinion on someone's physique on a public forum that is a "bodybuilding" forum and a fundamental aspect is people's looks and aesthetics.
> 
> Isn't that what bodybuilding is? Subjective opinion? And the reason for this forum?
> 
> Or am I missing something...


 Of course you are allowed an opinion, but it's not relevant to this situation. She's an IFBB pro, it's her knowledge and experience Grace is after, not her body.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Of course you are allowed an opinion, but it's not relevant to this situation. She's an IFBB pro, it's her knowledge and experience Grace is after, not her body.


 Why isn't relevant to critique someone's physique on a bodybuilding forum. The only thing is its graces' log, but she's her coach so not like she is irrelevant.



Grace45 said:


> I didn't say anything in response drogon because I didn't want to argue with people.
> 
> *Sarah is an incredible person with a lot of knowledge and she has her own experience to back it up. You cannot judge a book by its cover...*


 Sure Sarah is Grace, like I already said...

Didnt judge her coaching skills at all..


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

Drogon said:


> Why isn't relevant to critique someone's physique on a bodybuilding forum. The only thing is its graces' log, but she's her coach so not like she is irrelevant.
> 
> Sure Sarah is Grace, like I already said...
> 
> Didnt judge her coaching skills at all..


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Grace45 said:


> She emphasised it's really important I have one cheat meal a week. Always on a Sunday, and I always have a home cooked meal so I know exactly what's gone in it. Usually it's some kind of Pasta which is weighed with either lean meat or chicken. I'm due one today but I feel I don't even deserve it.
> 
> This week I think my body has rebounded from 3 days of next to no food at all back up to my required amount. I suppose that at this low calories anyway it's going to cling on to all I can get? Plus I've missed 2 cardio sessions due to having to be at the vets?? I don't know but I'm super disheartened and feel like I've got no chance now!


 3 days and a few missed cardio sessions isnt going to kill your chances. Its a minor set back! Get your head back in the game and focus on the end result.

As for your coach i would listen to every single word she says and trust her. There's no point listening to her for 80% of your prep and then going against her for the last 20% all because people have different opinions on what you should and shouldnt be doing. (they might be right or they might not be). But listen to your coach and do exactly what she tells you, its your first show so continue down the path she has laid out for you and if come show time it doesnt work then take it as lesson learned. BUT if you choose not to listen to her and come show time it doesnt work you will kick yourself for not listening because she has been there done that and worn the t-shirt!!

You learn from experiences so soak this one up and enjoy it!

Good luck you'l look amazing come showtime :thumbup1:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

p.cullen said:


> As for your coach i would listen to every single word she says and trust her.


 Completely Agree.


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Check in day!

60.9kg! I had a cheat meal yesterday as was feeling completely flat of all energy so that weight surprised me!!

Sarahs been really ill so we haven't spoken this week so I've had to use my own initiative. Won't deny I've wanted to give up. Many a times I haven't been able to complete my gym session as I haven't had the energy. We most certainly need to discuss this as I don't want another week like it!

I know she's going to tell me I still have a fat bum...I'm working on it everyday!! But I keep finding photos of when I started this journey a year ago and I much prefer my butt now!

12 wks out!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Keep going, no matter what. You will be soooo proud of yourself. You look lovely......dammit!....cough...I mean, well done, well done.....


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Flubs said:


> Keep going, no matter what. You will be soooo proud of yourself. You look lovely......dammit!....cough...I mean, well done, well done.....


 Thank you flubs  I will keep going, can't stop now!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Been a while huh...

Preps been okay. Life's been against me, there's been a car accident, chicken pox, relationship issues, stomach bugs...all sorts!!

Im now 10wks out 59.5kg. Things seem to be going in the right direction apart from a lot of water holding still. I'm now on a stronger diuretic as of tomorrow to get rid of this. No longer eating chicken just tuna and turkey, water is at about 6ltrs per day. I'm absolutely shattered lately but we are slowly getting there!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Grace45 said:


> Been a while huh...
> 
> Preps been okay. Life's been against me, there's been a car accident, chicken pox, relationship issues, stomach bugs...all sorts!!
> 
> ...


 Keep on pushing! Considering you've had all that going on, you've done well 

If this is your first time on stage - make it count - trust me, it'll be so worth it when you're standing there proud as hell onstage!

Don't leave anything in the tank in this final 10 weeks. It's going to go pretty quickly!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Soooo close, the goal is still there, it's just been kicked a bit, crack on, keep it up and carry on!!  You'll look awesome come the day itself! 

could be worse, you coulda just dropped a disc in your back... like I did on Friday doing a relatively light 65kg squat!!  Crawling round on my hands and knees for two days just isn't cool, can just about stand upright now lol


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Grace45 said:


> Been a while huh...
> 
> Preps been okay. Life's been against me, there's been a car accident, chicken pox, relationship issues, stomach bugs...all sorts!!
> 
> *Wow* Way to stay in the fight you!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

superdrol said:


> Soooo close, the goal is still there, it's just been kicked a bit, crack on, keep it up and carry on!!  You'll look awesome come the day itself!
> 
> could be worse, you coulda just dropped a disc in your back... like I did on Friday doing a relatively light 65kg squat!!  Crawling round on my hands and knees for two days just isn't cool, can just about stand upright now lol


 Ohhhh! Its always on the light ones when you arent expecting it! Get yourself a ton of rest and get better! x


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Your doing great grace despite everything that's gone on your still improving and oh so close keep at it love and keep digging deep the day will be here soon and you will love the buzz when your done hope you smash it :thumb


 I am so excited now Nath! Did you leave IG?


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

ah24 said:


> Keep on pushing! Considering you've had all that going on, you've done well
> 
> If this is your first time on stage - make it count - trust me, it'll be so worth it when you're standing there proud as hell onstage!
> 
> Don't leave anything in the tank in this final 10 weeks. It's going to go pretty quickly!


 Thats the plan, keep going until I'm empty! Thank you!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Good to hear you so positive that's the ticket and yeah was getting fed up of all the junk on there shame really everything seems to get ruined with ads and other garbage can't believe you noticed lol


 I used to check your feed!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Hello!!!

9 weeks!! 57.8kg, I started this prep at 67.2kg, Im happy with that so far!

Feeling hungry, cranky, not very talkative. I hate everyone in my site at the moment! Not a happy bunny at all! I am practically begging for food now, hunger hit me like a f***ing brick wall this week! I am longing for tomorrow so I can have a refeed! Though as the weeks go by I am finding it harder to control the refeed, I haven't splurged yet!

My training is surprisingly good. I'm defiantly in a groove there, I just don't feel I am physically to be 9 weeks out!

G x


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

I feel your pain, I'm 12 weeks out and so unbelievably grumpy, hungry and tried but it's all worth it!

Great work so far anyway, always helps when you're training well I find, keeps you pushing and working hard.


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Keeks said:


> I feel your pain, I'm 12 weeks out and so unbelievably grumpy, hungry and tried but it's all worth it!
> 
> Great work so far anyway, always helps when you're training well I find, keeps you pushing and working hard.


 What show are you going for Keeks?

You are right the training is keeping me going 100%. I found the hunger tolerable until this week when now even my hands look appealing x


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Grace45 said:


> What show are you going for Keeks?
> 
> You are right the training is keeping me going 100%. I found the hunger tolerable until this week when now even my hands look appealing x


 I'm doing the Nabba North West show.

Definitely, its' like every session counts and when you're having good sessions, it really perks you up.

Ha ha, I've been starving since I started prep, but this week it's been a nightmare for cravings, been looking at food pics practically licking my phone! x


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks like everything going on track!


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

Looking great in that black and white pic above!!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

OK I need to rant! I am soooo frustrated!

So after 8 days of lasix I got really ill, understandably, I did mention it before I started, it seemed a long time to run heavy diuretics. Anyway it resulted in me leaving work in pain on Friday, getting home and eating a banana sandwich then later succumbing to a double decker @Verno....THANKS!!! :thumb: I was ordered to take 24 hours bed rest and then a 48 hour carb load.

So a week of trying to shed water resulted in me putting a ton back on I went from 57.8kg to 60kg over 48 hours. And now...I just feel s**t, Im around 59.3kg, I am in a complete rut, not getting anywhere. And I now have 6 weeks to get ready...This isn't going to happen and I am starting to realise that. None of my training or diet has changed for 8 weeks and my body isnt playing ball anymore!

Bottom row was this sunday, top row last sunday!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Grace45 said:


> OK I need to rant! I am soooo frustrated!
> 
> So after 8 days of lasix I got really ill, understandably, I did mention it before I started, it seemed a long time to run heavy diuretics. Anyway it resulted in me leaving work in pain on Friday, getting home and eating a banana sandwich then later succumbing to a double decker @Verno....THANKS!!! :thumb: I was ordered to take 24 hours bed rest and then a 48 hour carb load.
> 
> ...


 A 48hr carb load? Why?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Are you still with current coach? What has she said?


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

FelonE said:


> A 48hr carb load? Why?


 because The lasix essentiallly ****ed up my electrolyte levels to the point where I hit shut down. And I was told to do it, I battled it. Really didnt want to!



ah24 said:


> Are you still with current coach? What has she said?


 yes...Above was all her advice and now her husband is in hosp so I cant talk to her!!!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Grace45 said:


> because The lasix essentiallly ****ed up my electrolyte levels to the point where I hit shut down. And I was told to do it, I battled it. Really didnt want to!
> 
> yes...Above was all her advice and now her husband is in hosp so I cant talk to her!!!


 Give me some background here:

- Why were you on Lasix (if you don't mind me asking)?

- Was this ran by a medical professional.. Or is the coach herself recommending loop diuretics such as Lasix?

Have you had bloods etc to re-establish how kidney function is as well as whether sodium/potassium/magnesium etc are all back on track?


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

ah24 said:


> Give me some background here:
> 
> - Why were you on Lasix (if you don't mind me asking)?
> 
> ...


 On because I hold too much water - especially in my butt

No it wasnt run proffesionally

And no I have had no tests.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Grace45 said:


> On because I hold too much water - especially in my butt
> 
> No it wasnt run proffesionally
> 
> And no I have had no tests.


 OK, I typically suggest the whole 'stick to one coach' scenario.

But in this case - and I really am being deadly serious here - your coach is a f**king idiot and is putting your health at risk.

I apologise if this isn't what you want to hear - but you're not holding water on your glutes. It's bodyfat. And there's nothing wrong with that, diet hard enough and it'll come off.

Using the HARSHEST diuretic (Lasix is the one that is most often linked to BBer deaths / being taking to hospital) partly due it excreting ALL minerals. Low potassium = heart cramp.

Even if this had of worked.. Temporarily.. Your body regulates water balance pretty tightly. Sure you can trick for a few hours or possibly a day or so, but at 6 weeks out its really just setting you up for disaster (as you've found out).

On top of all of this, for the elite there MAY be a case in someone that knows their body to use a strong diuretic such as Lasix... But NOT for a first time competitor that isn't show lean already. She's chasing that magic bullet and it doesn't exist.

I think this is the first time I've ever recommended this on this website: But I *strongly *recommend you get rid. She doesn't have your best interests or health in mind. She's looking at you, realising you're behind and thinking 'sh1t'.

As I said, I really don't want you to take this as a dig at YOU.. But I do fully intend to be blunt enough to hopefully have you sit up and listen.. What she's having you do is no joke.

You're behind target, you have fat to lose. There's nothing wrong with this! Look for a decent coach, change the game plan and kill it. But DO NOT think that diuretics will make up for excess body fat.

(I really tried wording this as best I could - it I'm on the train home from clients in London)


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

ah24 is spot on in the above post.

Unfortunately, a lot of women hold stubborn fat on the bum and thigh area, it can be a problem area and can be the last thing to come in, but it does, cardio, training and diet being key. I've been there every prep, it's hard work but it's do-able. I hold my hands up and admit, I've had failed preps mainly down to this area, but although we do hold water, it's mainly down to stubborn fat.

I know the internet can be a scary thing, and there's lots of incorrect info, but then there's a lot of useful info, and if you browse just a few pages on Lasix, you can see how dangerous it is, in small short doses, never mind run for 8 days. If you're really not happy with something, ultimately, it's your body, don't do something that can impact on your health in such a serious way for the sake of a show, it's not worth it.

And the fact that training and diet hasn't changed for 8 weeks is another concern. Through prep, when you've got a set show date, every week is crucial, changes should be made accordingly. If things are going well, then all good, but changes are needed if things arent happening as they should.

You've worked hard, so don't let this get you down, just re-assess things, maybe look at later shows.

Please don't think I'm being harsh, and I'm in no way an expert, I'm just going off my personal past experiences. Every preps a learning curve, learn from it, use the experience in future, but please be careful. Take care hun x


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi guys!

So after much deep thinking, and a few years, I took everyone's advice and I changed coach. It was a hard decision my original coach is one of the judges and so that could go against me on the day however I only have 7 weeks and I haven't made any progress for a long time.

I have nothing at all against her I fully respect her and I appreciate what she's done thus far but I think I need someone full time right now to get me to the stage.

I started changing my program this week and eventually started a new diet with a new coach...and I've lost 1.5kg!!

Heres an an update this week bottom row, last week top. I'm due to have a posing course held by my own coach on Sunday but she may now say I'm not welcome. And I'm yet to even really practise posing so if that happens I don't know what I will do! Any suggestions?


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Sorry to have read about the problems love it happens as what works for one dosent work for another which is why I went alone no coach for training or diet just had the odd 20 mins posing with the lad that owns my gym as long as your learning from the journey that's the important part log it all and stay positive as from your latest shots you have tightened up a lot legs looking real good keep grafting and watch some vids on YouTube to pick up some posing tips also try practicing without a mirror ie get your chap to call out the mandatory poses and have him take a pic as there's no mirror on stage all the best love stay strong :thumbup1:


 Thank you nath! I have a ton of work a head of me! But I want this so badly! I like the posing idea thanks!! Xx


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Definitely right decision changing coach, hope the new one takes you to the competition in great shape.

Started following you on Instagram :thumbup1:


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Adz said:


> Definitely right decision changing coach, hope the new one takes you to the competition in great shape.
> 
> Started following you on Instagram :thumbup1:


 Ahh what name! Will give you a follow back!


----------



## im sparticus (Oct 22, 2005)

I know youve moved on since the lasix incident but putting the lasix to one side why would you of even needed to shed the water at that point in time.?

Btw good luck in your prep ive found this journel a good read.


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

im sparticus said:


> I know youve moved on since the lasix incident but putting the lasix to one side why would you of even needed to shed the water at that point in time.?
> 
> Btw good luck in your prep ive found this journel a good read.


 The only reason is because I hold a lot of water on my butt...that's all I was told!

But my view now...don't do lasix!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> Ahh what name! Will give you a follow back!


 Rat_fitness


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Sunday I weighed in at 59kg...this morning 56.9! I am dumbstruck!!!


----------



## im sparticus (Oct 22, 2005)

Grace45 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> So after much deep thinking, and a few years, I took everyone's advice and I changed coach. It was a hard decision my original coach is one of the judges and so that could go against me on the day however I only have 7 weeks and I haven't made any progress for a long time.
> 
> ...


 Well done


----------



## im sparticus (Oct 22, 2005)

Grace45 said:


> Sunday I weighed in at 59kg...this morning 56.9! I am dumbstruck!!!
> 
> View attachment 122337


 Looking good!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

So I took my check in photos on Sunday just gone and I took another lot today...

this is obviously working!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> What did your current coach change as there is quite a noticeable change for a week. Well done


 Quite literally everything, my diet, my training, cardio, supps! All changed!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

You sound reinvigorated by the new coach  crack on and smash this!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

superdrol said:


> You sound reinvigorated by the new coach  crack on and smash this!


 I totally am, I lost so much focus through lack of cons to before but now this prep is getting everything I have...no matter how shattered I am!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Like what though? More cardio? LISS from HITT? Higher volume weights routine? Keto diet? Calorie level lol!
> 
> It would just be good to see the extent of the difference?


 I've gone from 60 mins incline treadmill walking 5x a week to 2 45min cardio sessions a day, 5am fasted then 8pm, either bike or stair master.

Keto diet yes, don't know calorie level but it's low enough that I am hungry! Small meals 7x daily, increased fats where as before I was on none and only time I get carbs is pre workout with a small bowl of oats.

Weights, more focusing on my problem areas, higher reps rather then constant heavy sets!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Good to see you've found a new wind, you're gonna smash it girl :thumb:


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Quite interesting. Thanks for that :thumbup1:
> 
> working well anyway, thankfully the new coach has gotten your confidence back now the date is coming close. Best of luck with the rest of the prep


 Thank you!



I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Good to see you've found a new wind, you're gonna smash it girl :thumb:


 Thank you!!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Sounds very similar to my prep you seem to be a lot happier other than being hungry but that comes with the sport legs are shaping up nicely your back is coming in well too your doing great keep at it :thumbup1: doing any posing practice yet ???


 Every day getting some in! Whether it's right or not I don't know!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> OK I need to rant! I am soooo frustrated!
> 
> So after 8 days of lasix I got really ill, understandably, I did mention it before I started, it seemed a long time to run heavy diuretics. Anyway it resulted in me leaving work in pain on Friday, getting home and eating a banana sandwich then later succumbing to a double decker @Verno....THANKS!!! :thumb: I was ordered to take 24 hours bed rest and then a 48 hour carb load.
> 
> ...


 You know you can't resist my double decker grace :devil2:


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Sunday is check in day for me!

55.7kg so that's 2kg lost over the course of the week. I'm feeling really good, I'm playing catch up and I will be right until the end but I think I have a fighting chance of making the south coast in just 6 weeks!! It's hard work, I'm starving, I'm tired!! But it's happening and I've now got a ton of support and that's all I wanted!!

Oh and I have a posing coach in my home town! Made some phone calls found someone and lesson booked for next Friday!

As always my weekly comparison!


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Hya hun I'm back on UKM now and not as much Insta stalking LOL


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Very quiet in here, no updates for over a week.

You OK Hun?


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Very quiet in here, no updates for over a week.
> 
> You OK Hun?


 Ahh thanks for your concern! Update coming now!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Hey hey!

So yep I have been quiet I'm sorry! Life's been really mental, I'm training and doing 2 lots of cardio daily and boy am I tired!!! Prep is going so well though! I'm now 53.7kg! Down from 59kg what just over 2 weeks ago! So we are now 32days out, my body is changing daily at the moment. It's becoming exciting to see all this hard work coming to something.

Now I have been put on a ban from sharing any photo check ins from this point forward. However I can show some photos that I aired shared on Saturday, so these are a couple of days old and things are slightly different now (I'm almost 1kg lighter!) but it gives you a rough idea wher I'm at! And sorry they are screen shots I'm writing this on my iPad!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> Hey hey!
> 
> So yep I have been quiet I'm sorry! Life's been really mental, I'm training and doing 2 lots of cardio daily and boy am I tired!!! Prep is going so well though! I'm now 53.7kg! Down from 59kg what just over 2 weeks ago! So we are now 32days out, my body is changing daily at the moment. It's becoming exciting to see all this hard work coming to something.
> 
> ...


 5.3 Kg, that's 11.7lbs WOW! How is that even possible?

( not doubting you BTW, just dam impressed)


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

good diet, training as hard as a physically can and good supps?!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

BestBefore1989 said:


> 5.3 Kg, that's 11.7lbs WOW! How is that even possible?
> 
> ( not doubting you BTW, just dam impressed)


 in all seriousness I was so far behind I'm still playing catch up, its been brutal I am up by 5 every morning do cardio, Im constantly at the gym or posing so never around. We had to make some major decisions in order for the chance for me to be on stage still be possible!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> good diet, training as hard as a physically can and good supps?!


 Most Ive ever lost in one week os 5 lbs and that almost killed me. LOL

what a turn around, changing coach has had. Im so happy for you.

You must be feeling super motivated for the final push


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Most Ive ever lost in one week os 5 lbs and that almost killed me. LOL
> 
> what a turn around, changing coach has had. Im so happy for you.
> 
> You must be feeling super motivated for the final push


 I feel like I can do it! Just getting to this stage alone has been an achievement! believe me though its not a nice feeling! I'm a food obsessed zombie!


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Grace45 said:


> good diet, training as hard as a physically can and good supps?!


 Can you say what supps?

Sorry if it's listed elsewhere in the thread and I've missed it


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking good, you are going to smash it


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Grace45 said:


> I feel like I can do it! Just getting to this stage alone has been an achievement! believe me though its not a nice feeling! I'm a food obsessed zombie!


 Ha ha, the joys of prep, I know that feeling all too well!

Huge change since you changed coaches, bet you're well happy! Not long to go now and it'll all be worth it!

Would also be interested to know what supps, I've used different ones through various preps and always interested to see what other girls use.


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, the joys of prep, I know that feeling all too well!
> 
> Huge change since you changed coaches, bet you're well happy! Not long to go now and it'll all be worth it!
> 
> Would also be interested to know what supps, I've used different ones through various preps and always interested to see what other girls use.


 I had the shitest day yesterday I just wanted to give up!! I am so hungry and so tired. Really want a refeed but hardly any chances of that!

Im running clen &. T3 x


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Grace45 said:


> I had the shitest day yesterday I just wanted to give up!! I am so hungry and so tired. Really want a refeed but hardly any chances of that!
> 
> Im running clen &. T3 x


 We all have days like that, and at this stage out from a comp, there'll be more but then you'll get the days when you look in the mirror and think 'Yes, I'm nearly there and I can smash this!' Dig deep and keep pushing, give it your all and it'll all be worth it!

Cool, started mine today too, defo gets things moving in the right direction! X


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

It's been quite a while since I updated here - why? Because I feel like absolute s**t!! I'm now 14 days out, feel like death and can just about get myself out of bed!

My food intake has dropped massively for the past week, 750 cals a day - no carbs bare minimum fats - and that's set to continue into the next week!! I do not know how I'm going to cope.

I'm doing 2hrs cardio a day 7 days a week. 5 sessions of German volume training then another 15 minutes of interval training on weights days. I'm f*Cked. Constantly starving, freezing cold and exhausted. I've got another hour of cardio tonight and I don't know how I'm going to do it!

Ny coach and I have been really butting heads, in fact we kind of fell out this morning because I've begged for some food everyday! I haven't had a refeed for around 7 weeks and I'm loosing my sanity!

Truthfully im doubting I even want to do this but at 14 days out I can't stop, and I can't change my diet this close due to chance of rebound.

Ive actually uploaded some pictures for a change because in my opinions I look flat, and almost skinny! I just want the next week of such low food over.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Grace45 said:


> It's been quite a while since I updated here - why? Because I feel like absolute s**t!! I'm now 14 days out, feel like death and can just about get myself out of bed!
> 
> My food intake has dropped massively for the past week, 750 cals a day - no carbs bare minimum fats - and that's set to continue into the next week!! I do not know how I'm going to cope.
> 
> ...


 Keep going Grace. Looking great, loads leaner than last photos!

The Cals are very very low but looks to be working.... Listen to your coach and im sure in 10days time you'll get the food back in....


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Your back is really leaning out and taking some shape, your waist is a lot smaller and defined and your glutes are looking better also. 10 more days, tan and heels and you will be rocking the stage .

Good luck.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

good luck tomorrow


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Good luck


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Thank you all!! I don't know how I feel yet! Just started to dehydrate...slightly nervous just trying to relax! Xx


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Grace45 said:


> Thank you all!! I don't know how I feel yet! Just started to dehydrate...slightly nervous just trying to relax! Xx


 Grace, let the nerves work for you in a good way. Focus on the hard work you gave put yourself through over the weeks, think of all the times you thought you would jack it in, the hurdles you got over on the way. No matter what happens, get on that stage and hold your head high. Project that proud out into the audience. You've worked and strived, you deserve to be there so do it to the best of your ability, knowing that when you get off the stage you did your very best....and that Grace is something you can never be upset about.

very best of luck.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Good luck for tomorrow! Enjoy!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Hey!!

Sorry I have been busy stuffing my face and enjoying training again!!

Sunday was amazing! I'm so proud of what I achieved. From only being back to training for 18 months, to being pretty much natural, changing my coach at 8 weeks out...we achieved a lot in a short place if time!

The line up was tough, I placed 7th which I'm actually really pleased with! Just 2 marks from top 6! I'm going into off season now, my abs, glutes and delts need some work to bring a better package for next year. Thank you for supporting and guiding me so much!!!b


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Well done, you look great. you have every right to feel proud of what you achieved.

LOL Love the photos of the smiles as you enjoy your burger


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Jesus Grace your face even looks 10x different when lean!


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

i dont think ive ever seen such a smile of someone eating a burger :lol:

well done, at least next year you will have so much to take from this prep which should hopefully make it easier next time round


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Well done, you look great. you have every right to feel proud of what you achieved.
> 
> LOL Love the photos of the smiles as you enjoy your burger


 Was the best meal I've ever had in my life...I was promptly sick but so worth it!



Bignath4607 said:


> Congrats grace well done for sticking it out and you look very happy and bloody well should be its a massive achievement so take all the positives out of it I only managed 5th my first time out once I got over my disappointment I realised it was about the journey the achievement of actually making it on stage and a whole lot of invaluable experience about my body and how it works anyway well done chick you smashed it onwards and upwards enjoy your rebound won't ya you deserve it :thumb xx


 Thanks love! I'm 5kg up already and feeling fluffy as hell but it's great to have energy to train this week!! Looking forward to regaining some structure again next week


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Amazing how quick it comes back good to hear your raring to go lol at "fluffy" haha


 It's a massive shock to go from so lean to this in 48hrs!! But I do feel so much healthier just a little fat (dysmorphia there I know!)


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Massive congrats Grace, would have been so easy to have fallen apart and quit after the nightmare mid prep aswell. Looks like it didn't put you off anyway as ur planning on next year
> 
> well done and super job pics are great


 Thank you!! Every second on that stage was worth it!! I cannot wait to do it again!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Very well done. You look great and good result. The main thing is you enjoyed it and it was worth all effort.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Well done on your comp.

I used to train at the Gym Brighton.

Left when it was getting re-done, how is it now?

@Grace45


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Massive well done! You did awesome sticking with it and seeing it through. Prep isn't easy at all, but so much harder when you've had obstacles along the way so huge respect to you for getting on that stage and giving it your all!

And glad you enjoyed it, definitely worth it isn't it!

Enjoy your chill time now!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Massive well done Grace. You looked great and should be very very proud.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Think that pointless bulk you did made things harder than it should have been, showed some balls pulling it off with the timeframe tho congrats


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Plate said:


> Think that pointless bulk you did made things harder than it should have been, showed some balls pulling it off with the timeframe tho congrats


 200% agree! My first coach made so many mistakes!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

@Grace45 how you getting on? You still loving the training?


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

A1243R said:


> @Grace45 how you getting on? You still loving the training?


 Hey!! It hasn't been too good to tell the truth. Went through a patch of bulimia, had a massive massive rebound. Now sitting at 63.5kg compared to my 47.3 stage weight!!! It's been really really bad. Had minimal support from my coach.

I'm in a catch 22, I now feel ready to diet, I've managed to keep my training consistent throughout everything bar taking a week off to deload. I've started to cut today, was meant to start a course of anavar for the first time just to try it out but couldn't get a supply in a low enough dose. Pretty much given up with the concept of competing after such an awful post stage experience!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Sorry to hear you had such a nasty time of it.

Your health must come first but surly it couldnt be that bad again


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Sorry to hear you had such a nasty time of it.
> 
> Your health must come first but surly it couldnt be that bad again


 Thank you!

My issue is that I stand no chance competeing natural again and I have no coach!!


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Massive changes since you ditched your coach. Well done. I was getting a little worried, but you certainly pulled it out of the bag.

Enjoy food again :thumb


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear you've hit a rough patch, but it happens, more so after your first comp. My best mate has just done her first comps this season and she's had a rough time afterwards and I've been through it too.

It can be terrible but you get through it. Just think what you put your body through during prep, and hormones etc, can knock your body for weeks but you'll get back to normal soon enough. Don't let it put you off though, just remember how amazing getting on stage was and the achievement.

There are lots of natty girls who compete, maybe look at a different fed and class, there's loads about.

And maybe look at a new coach, again, plenty of good ones about.

PM me if you want a chat, and take care. X


----------

